# The War on Democracy



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

Since the end of World War II, the most crucial underpinning of freedom in the world has been the vigor of the advanced liberal democracies and the alliances that bound them together. Through the Cold War, the key multilateral anchors were NATO, the expanding European Union, and the U.S.-Japan security alliance. With the end of the Cold War and the expansion of NATO and the EU to virtually all of Central and Eastern Europe, liberal democracy seemed ascendant and _secure_ as never before in history.

Under the shrewd and relentless assault of a resurgent Russian authoritarian state, all of this has come under strain with a speed and scope that few in the West have fully comprehended, and that puts the future of liberal democracy in the world squarely where Vladimir Putin wants it: in doubt and on the defensive.

On the global chessboard, there has been no more deft and brilliant (and of late, lucky) player than Putin. From the early days of his presidency a decade and a half ago, he began to signal that he intended to make Russia great again, and that he saw this imperative as a zero-sum game: As the West gained friendships among post-communist states, Russia lost, and so everything possible had to be done to force Georgia, Ukraine, Moldova, and the Balkan states out of a Western liberal orientation and back into the greater Russian orbit.

Meanwhile, the damage to liberalism in Europe was also being driven by a more brutal form of Russian intervention—in Syria. Russia’s bombing campaign there has not only tilted the war in favor of the dictator, Bashar al-Assad, who along with his allies has killed more civilians than either ISIS fighters or rebels, but it also dramatically accelerated the flow of Syrian refugees (now nearing 5 million) into other countries, including European ones. While Europe’s refugee crisis has many sources and causes, roughly 30 percent of European asylum-seekers last year were Syrian refugees, and the human exodus from that civil war has incidentally further helped to feed right-wing (pro-Putin) populist parties and movements across Europe, while undermining liberal leaders like Angela Merkel of Germany.

https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2016/12/russia-liberal-democracy/510011/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

“Wherever the opportunity presents itself, Russia wants to undermine the West – to present the argument that the West is no better than they are. It wants to see an end of the European Union because it much prefers a policy of divide and rule."

American intelligence agencies are to conduct a major investigation into how the Kremlin is infiltrating political parties in Europe, it can be revealed. 

James Clapper, the US Director of National Intelligence, has been instructed by the US Congress to conduct a major review into Russian clandestine funding of European parties over the last decade.

The US intelligence review will examine whether Russian security services are funding parties and charities with the intent of “undermining political cohesion”, fostering agitation against the Nato missile defence programme and undermining attempts to find alternatives to Russian energy. 

Officials declined to say which parties could come into the probe but it is thought likely to include far-right groups including Jobbik in Hungary, Golden Dawn in Greece, the Northern League in Italy and France’s Front National which received a 9m euro (£6.9m) loan from a Russian bank in 2014.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/russia/12103602/America-to-investigate-Russian-meddling-in-EU.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

In 1950, a National Intelligence Estimate delivered to President Harry Truman outlined two goals of the Soviet Union. First, “destruction of working unity among the Western countries and thereby isolation of the United States.” Second, “alienating the Western people from their governments” to undermine the strength of the Western democracies.

Nearly 70 years later, the Cold War is over, communism is widely discredited, and the international arena has fundamentally changed. Yet the regime of Vladimir Putin is achieving today what the Soviet Union set out to do in 1950, as described in that memo. It is destroying unity in the West, isolating the United States, and alienating the Western people from our governments.

Since World War II, the set of norms, alliances, and institutions that we know as the “American-led liberal international order” has helped preserve peace in Europe and stability around the world.

This order isn’t just good for the world—it’s good for the United States. It has allowed the American economy to grow. It has enabled democracy to spread. It has provided a framework for U.S. engagement and multilateral initiatives around the world. And it has strengthened fundamental democratic values like the rule of law, freedom of speech, freedom of the press, pluralism, and human rights.

We don’t fight for the liberal world order, for our allies, and for these values as an act of charity. A world committed to democracy and the rule of law is, I’m convinced, a more stable and prosperous world in which Americans are safer and more economically secure.

https://www.brookings.edu/blog/order-from-chaos/2017/04/07/are-we-at-war-with-russia/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Wherever the opportunity presents itself, Russia wants to undermine the West – to present the argument that the West is no better than they are. It wants to see an end of the European Union because it much prefers a policy of divide and rule."
> 
> American intelligence agencies are to conduct a major investigation into how the Kremlin is infiltrating political parties in Europe, it can be revealed.
> 
> ...


I love when you people trot out the Clapper while ignoring Romney.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I love when you people trot out the Clapper while ignoring Romney.


Who is ignoring Romney? He had a point, so did Obama. The highlighting of each depends on the point you are trying to make and the direction you wish to emphasize.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who is ignoring Romney? He had a point, so did Obama. The highlighting of each depends on the point you are trying to make and the direction you wish to emphasize.


The Point, Direction and emphasis is driven by the fact that Hillary lost the election.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Point, Direction and emphasis is driven by the fact that Hillary lost the election.


That probably only makes sense to a Clinton obsessed nutter, but has nothing to do with what we started to discuss.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

Soon after Donald Trump’s former national security adviser Michael Flynn agreed to a plea deal with special counsel Robert Mueller on Dec. 1, Kremlin-linked trolls began ramping up their social-media attacks on the Russia investigation. They tweeted out dozens of articles from Fox News and far-right outlets aimed at undermining the credibility of the FBI, the Department of Justice, and the so-called deep state. And Vladimir Putin’s trolls would soon have a new vein of material to exploit.

https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2018/01/sean-hannity-is-now-a-top-weapon-for-russian-trolls-attacking-america/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That probably only makes sense to a Clinton obsessed nutter, but has nothing to do with what we started to discuss.


Denial is always an option for sore losers


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

Another potent example is the Twitter account @TEN_GOP, which had more than 100,000 followers. It called itself the unofficial account of the Tennessee Republican Party.

But it was purportedly set up by Russians. The account has since been shut down. But for months, it sent out a stream of fake news such as a tweet falsely stating that there was voter fraud in Florida. That sort of news got plenty of amplification. Though there is no evidence that President Trump or any of his supporters knew of the Russia link, the account was often retweeted by his aide Kellyanne Conway and the president's son Donald Trump Jr. Donald Trump himself thanked the account for its support.

Clint Watts, a fellow at the Foreign Policy Research Institute who has been investigating Russian use of social media, said it showed the power of just one Twitter account and its ability to "actually influence the discussion and be cited in the debate."

https://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2017/10/29/560461835/how-russian-propaganda-spreads-on-social-media


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Denial is always an option for sore losers


Apropos to your resistance to discuss Trump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apropos to your resistance to discuss Trump.


We are discussing Trump.  You just donʻt like how he is being discussed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Denial is always an option for sore losers


##1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We are discussing Trump.  You just donʻt like how he is being discussed.


By continuing to trumpet his triumph yet stopping there and not going into what he is doing with his opportunity to advance the American experiment?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

President Trump has single-handedly done more to undermine the basic tenets of American democracy than any foreign agent or foreign propaganda campaign could.

“Trump is a political weapon of mass self-destruction for American democracy — for its norms, for its morality, for sheer human decency,” 

American politicians now treat their rivals as enemies, intimidate the free press, and threaten to reject the results of elections. They try to weaken the institutional buffers of our democracy, including the courts, intelligence services, and ethics offices. American states, which were once praised by the great jurist Louis Brandeis as ‘laboratories of democracy,’ are in danger of becoming laboratories of authoritarianism as those in power rewrite electoral rules, redraw constituencies, and even rescind voting rights to ensure that they do not lose. And in 2016, for the first time in U.S. history, a man with no experience in public office, little observable commitment to constitutional rights, and clear authoritarian tendencies was elected president.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/30/opinion/trump-putin-destruction-democracy.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By continuing to trumpet his triumph yet stopping there and not going into what he is doing with his opportunity to advance the American experiment?


In other words, agree with your whining.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Trump has single-handedly done more to undermine the basic tenets of American democracy than any foreign agent or foreign propaganda campaign could.
> 
> “Trump is a political weapon of mass self-destruction for American democracy — for its norms, for its morality, for sheer human decency,”
> 
> ...


Naive.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> In other words, agree with your whining.


You could attempt to support Trump's moves and show how he is helping America, Americans and the world wide democracy that helps us all?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Naive.


Yes he is, care to show you are not? Or would you prefer to stay on the sidelines attempting to seem relevant?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You could attempt to support Trump's moves and show how he is helping America, Americans and the world wide democracy that helps us all?


Tax Reform helps, Increased spending never helps, tariffs do not help.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes he is, care to show you are not? Or would you prefer to stay on the sidelines attempting to seem relevant?


Nice exchange we're having here.  You seem lost though.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nice exchange we're having here.  You seem lost though.


You seem to have some deep insight as to what I am "lost" on, maybe you could explain.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tax Reform helps, Increased spending never helps, tariffs do not help.


What has tax reform done except take more of my money? Do you believe by me paying more and large corporate entities and the wealthy paying less it will help? . . . it will certainly help them, not me or any others in my bracket.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What has tax reform done except take more of my money? Do you believe by me paying more and large corporate entities and the wealthy paying less it will help? . . . it will certainly help them, not me or any others in my bracket.


You need a new tax guy.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You need a new tax guy.


What would a new tax guy do?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You need a new tax guy.


I have three . . . and one is a woman.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have three . . . and one is a woman.


Why are you paying more this year than last year?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why are you paying more this year than last year?


I made more.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I made more.


Stop whining.
I thought you were blaming Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Stop whining.
> I thought you were blaming Trump.


I thought he was now with the government and here to help?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought he was now with the government and here to help?


You made more, you pay more.
Stop whining.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You made more, you pay more.
> Stop whining.


I'll have to remember that when you side, once again, with the wealthy elite.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'll have to remember that when you side, once again, with the wealthy elite.


Sounds like you are the wealthy elite.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sounds like you are the wealthy elite.


Just a poor, humble working slob trying to get by in life.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I made more.


So the tax paid as a % of your income increased?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So the tax paid as a % of your income increased?


Rat got caught in a little pretzel tale.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rat got caught in a little pretzel tale.


#woke?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to have some deep insight as to what I am "lost" on, maybe you could explain.


Did you comprehend what you posted in #1 thru #3? 

*
*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I made more.


.20


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You made more, you pay more.
> Stop whining.


It's his way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'll have to remember that when you side, once again, with the wealthy elite.


Who are the wealthy elite?


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Trump has single-handedly done more to undermine the basic tenets of American democracy than any foreign agent or foreign propaganda campaign could.
> 
> “Trump is a political weapon of mass self-destruction for American democracy — for its norms, for its morality, for sheer human decency,”
> 
> ...


Putin couldn't have done a better job advancing his own interests if had succeeded in placing an actual spy in the White House.  dump is far more aligned with Putin's world view and goals then anyone covertly placed could have been...
_
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2017/12/andrew-sullivan-putins-first-year-in-the-white-house.html

"Internationally, Putin has had an even bigger year. One of his central goals — the disintegration of the European Union and the entire concept of the West — has been advanced by Washington in ways never seen before. Trump backed Brexit, breaking the U.K. away from its European partners; he supported Marine Le Pen in France for the same reason; and he has routinely lambasted Merkel. He chose Poland, where an authoritarian party is busy dismantling judicial independence, as the site for his major foreign-policy address. He has permanently undermined the core Article 5 commitment that an attack on one NATO country is an attack on all of them, by being the first U.S. president to equivocate on it. America has also broken with its European allies by withdrawing from the Paris Accords on climate, threatening the Iran nuclear deal, and backing the ethno-nationalist extremists who now run Israel on the status of Jerusalem. Last week, the U.S. found itself utterly isolated at the U.N. on the question, and openly threatening all its allies with payback. In the Middle East, Russia has never been stronger — it is now the key player in the future of Syria, while Putin’s naked annexation of Crimea and sections of eastern Ukraine remains in place, unmentioned by the White House."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> Putin couldn't have done a better job advancing his own interests if had succeeded in placing an actual spy in the White House.  dump is far more aligned with Putin's world view and goals then anyone covertly placed could have been...
> _
> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2017/12/andrew-sullivan-putins-first-year-in-the-white-house.html
> 
> "Internationally, Putin has had an even bigger year. One of his central goals — the disintegration of the European Union and the entire concept of the West — has been advanced by Washington in ways never seen before. Trump backed Brexit, breaking the U.K. away from its European partners; he supported Marine Le Pen in France for the same reason; and he has routinely lambasted Merkel. He chose Poland, where an authoritarian party is busy dismantling judicial independence, as the site for his major foreign-policy address. He has permanently undermined the core Article 5 commitment that an attack on one NATO country is an attack on all of them, by being the first U.S. president to equivocate on it. America has also broken with its European allies by withdrawing from the Paris Accords on climate, threatening the Iran nuclear deal, and backing the ethno-nationalist extremists who now run Israel on the status of Jerusalem. Last week, the U.S. found itself utterly isolated at the U.N. on the question, and openly threatening all its allies with payback. In the Middle East, Russia has never been stronger — it is now the key player in the future of Syria, while Putin’s naked annexation of Crimea and sections of eastern Ukraine remains in place, unmentioned by the White House."_


Where were you from 2008-2016?


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where were you from 2008-2016?


Watching Obama make America great.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> Watching Obama make America great.


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


>


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 2240


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Denial is always an option for sore losers


So you are sticking with that excuse for yourself?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are sticking with that excuse for yourself?


So you are trying to unstick that from yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


>


No bowing?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you are trying to unstick that from yourself.


You sure have a selective memory, not a very good one, but selective no doubt.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> Watching Obama make America great.


through 5 years of QE. We could have built 2 to 4 walls a month with that money.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure have a selective memory, not a very good one, but selective no doubt.


Trying to unremember again.


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> through 5 years of QE. We could have built 2 to 4 walls a month with that money.


Yup, wait til dump gets done with us....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> through 5 years of QE. We could have built 2 to 4 walls a month with that money.


#priorities


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> Yup, wait til dump gets done with us....


and it's all your fault.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #priorities


Who do you think the wall will stop from getting into the USA?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who do you think the wall will stop from getting into the USA?


Hey pinhead! Pay attention..... the tax paid as a % of your income increased?


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> Watching Obama make America great.


*Oh yeah.....Barry was a GREAT Bullshitter and partied all the time.*
*Yes he :*

*Destroyed our Military*
*Destroyed our infrastructure*
*Destroyed our credibility *
*Destroyed eight years of schooling those kids will NEVER get back ( 2008 - 2016 )*
*Destroyed our voting system*
*Destroyed our FBI*
*Destroyed our DOJ*
*Destroyed our students lunch system*
*Destroyed our Healthcare system*
*Destroyed our CIA*
*Destroyed our National fabric by allowing massive amounts of Terrorists into the Country*

*Barry Soetoro was Great at destruction.....That is his Community Organizing.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who do you think the wall will stop from getting into the USA?










*Do you ever use that little " Chicken " brain for anything but a regurgitation process.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who do you think the wall will stop from getting into the USA?


Illegal rapers and murders and drugs.


----------



## Booter (Mar 27, 2018)

Make America Great Again!





Florida authorities say five self-proclaimed neo-Nazis have been arrested after an ongoing investigation found them in possession of illegal firearms, methamphetamine and Nazi propaganda material.


----------



## Booter (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Booter (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Booter said:


>


Is that you booty? You really need to turn your life around.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> Make America Great Again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you trying to say booty?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> Make America Great Again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, meth and nazis  . . . just like the good old WWII days all over again, march on, march on.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wow, meth and nazis  . . . just like the good old WWII days all over again, march on, march on.


*You are quite the simpleton......easily led by that Democratic calling card RING in your nose.*
*The color of the skin has NOTHING to do with it....*
*It's the F@#$ed up Grey matter housed within the body....Assholes come in ALL*
*shapes, sizes and pigments.....*
*There ...One free lesson on reality.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are quite the simpleton......easily led by that Democratic calling card RING in your nose.*
> *The color of the skin has NOTHING to do with it....*
> *It's the F@#$ed up Grey matter housed within the body....Assholes come in ALL*
> *shapes, sizes and pigments.....*
> *There ...One free lesson on reality.*


Sorry that I disparage your people, but you and your gang of sexual predators are despicable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wow, meth and nazis  . . . just like the good old WWII days all over again, march on, march on.


Coocoo


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry that I disparage your people, but you and your gang of sexual predators are despicable.


*You are barkin up the wrong tree Gato....*

*Now it appears you might be projecting the *
*sins of your youth on this Forum it seems...*
*Quite despicable !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

George Will again – and rightly – takes aim at the banana-republic practice of civil asset forfeiture.  A slice:

Civil forfeiture is the power to seize property _suspected_ of being produced by, or involved in, crime. In this “Through the Looking-Glass,” guilty-until-proven-innocent inversion, *the property’s owners bear the burden of proving that they were not involved in such activity, which can be a costly and protracted process as people must hire lawyers and do battle with a government wielding unlimited resources.* Law enforcement agencies get to keep the profits from forfeited property, which gives them an incentive to do what too many of them do: abuse the process. But, then, the process — punishment before a crime is proven — is inherently abusive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> George Will again – and rightly – takes aim at the banana-republic practice of civil asset forfeiture.  A slice:
> 
> Civil forfeiture is the power to seize property _suspected_ of being produced by, or involved in, crime. In this “Through the Looking-Glass,” guilty-until-proven-innocent inversion, *the property’s owners bear the burden of proving that they were not involved in such activity, which can be a costly and protracted process as people must hire lawyers and do battle with a government wielding unlimited resources.* Law enforcement agencies get to keep the profits from forfeited property, which gives them an incentive to do what too many of them do: abuse the process. But, then, the process — punishment before a crime is proven — is inherently abusive.


Fing nuts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

*Sheriff of America’s Deadliest Police Force Caught on Camera Admitting Killing Suspects Is ‘Better Financially’*

A recently discovered video of a California sheriff talking to law enforcement officers shows Kern County’s chief lawman explaining that killing citizens is better than wounding or injuring them because it costs less money and makes the family “go away.”

Although Kern County had a population of 875,000 people in 2015, its law enforcement officers were responsible for more deaths than any other county in America that year, according to the Guardian. During that year, Kern County deputies and Bakersfield, Calif., police killed 1.5 people for every 100,000 residents, more than three times the rate of Los Angeles County and 10 times the rate of the New York Police Department in 2015.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2018)

As one of America's finest cities police officers once told me, "Three to the chest and a few days behind a desk beats the laundry bill of getting in a scuffle every time."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Do you ever use that little " Chicken " brain for anything but a regurgitation process.......*




Disturbingly similar arent they.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Sheriff of America’s Deadliest Police Force Caught on Camera Admitting Killing Suspects Is ‘Better Financially’*
> 
> A recently discovered video of a California sheriff talking to law enforcement officers shows Kern County’s chief lawman explaining that killing citizens is better than wounding or injuring them because it costs less money and makes the family “go away.”
> 
> Although Kern County had a population of 875,000 people in 2015, its law enforcement officers were responsible for more deaths than any other county in America that year, according to the Guardian. During that year, Kern County deputies and Bakersfield, Calif., police killed 1.5 people for every 100,000 residents, more than three times the rate of Los Angeles County and 10 times the rate of the New York Police Department in 2015.


And? 
Someone has to be #1.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

*Poor Poor Rat.....all wet around the ears.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

George Jones was against the Mountain Valley Pipeline from the start.

The natural gas pipeline is routed to run through the southwest Virginia farm his family has owned for seven generations. The 88-year-old Navy veteran never considered signing an easement agreement with the developers, because he thought the whole thing seemed an affront to his property rights. But state law meant he couldn't even keep surveyors out.

As work chugs along toward having the pipeline in service by the end of the year, Jones and a coalition of more than a dozen other like-minded Virginia and West Virginia landowners have taken their fight to court.

They sued project developers and the federal regulators who approved the pipeline, arguing that taking their property through eminent domain is an unconstitutional land grab. They say regulators have "run wild," granting developers of the approximately 300-mile-long (480-kilometer-long) project land acquisition powers, which are usually reserved for government entities.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/nationalnews/8d5f3036-53a1-11e8-8987-bdd847d348fd/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 2337View attachment 2337
> 
> Disturbingly similar arent they.


You do realize those are actors in costume correct?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do realize those are actors in costume correct?


Of course, and a fantastic job they did with the authentic Mayan garb to boot.
Great movie.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Of course, and a fantastic job they did with the authentic Mayan garb to boot.
> Great movie.


Was that Apocalypto?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that Apocalypto?


Yes.
Whenever I see pics of MS13 guys all tatted up, it reminds me of the people hunters in Apocalypto.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.
> Whenever I see pics of MS13 guys all tatted up, it reminds me of the people hunters in Apocalypto.


That pile of bodies and body parts was a bit disturbing.


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do realize those are actors in costume correct?


*Isn't that the current California Legislature....I see Ted Lieu off the *
*right shoulder......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/steve-schmidt-vp-pence-titanic-172809568.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 12, 2018)

"We're raising taxes when we win"





*Nancy Pelosi: We're Raising Taxes When We Win | Breitbart*

House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) said Thursday that Democrats would raise taxes if they win the 2018 midterm elections.
breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "We're raising taxes when we win"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, I certainly don't want to end up like Mexico where the only decent roads are toll roads.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2018)

Maybe we wouldn't end up like Mexico if Mexico didn't send their citizens north.
Maybe we wouldn't need toll roads if Mexico didn't send their citizens north.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good, I certainly don't want to end up like Mexico where the only decent roads are toll roads.


Rube.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe we wouldn't end up like Mexico if Mexico didn't send their citizens north.
> Maybe we wouldn't need toll roads if Mexico didn't send their citizens north.


You do realize most of those coming from the south aren't from Mexico, right? Thanks for yet another laugh at your expense!


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good, I certainly don't want to end up like Mexico where the only decent roads are toll roads.


*Man are you in the dark....*

*Mexico is on a road paving mission to provide a solid distribution network to *
*central USA....look it up.....*

*Nancy Pelosi is on a senile Mission to destroy Democrats position.....No need to look *
*this up, just watch her actions. And her psycho back up is Mad Maxine, who will*
*torpedo anything Nancy misses...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "We're raising taxes when we win"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genius.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do realize most of those coming from the south aren't from Mexico, right? Thanks for yet another laugh at your expense!


You are correct, Mexico is out of Mexicans that can't find jobs in Mexico because 1/4 of Mexico's people are already here plugging up roads, schools, hospitals and our prisons. 
Dummy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good, I certainly don't want to end up like Mexico where the only decent roads are toll roads.


Moroon...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rube.


Hey if you are going to charge $145 an hour . . .


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "We're raising taxes when we win"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best and brightest...
A true deep thinker.


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hey if you are going to charge $145 an hour . . .


*$ 145.00 an hour is relative to the services rendered....*

*Quite Simple.....of course quite complex for Rodents.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

With death rate up, US life expectancy is likely down againby MIKE STOBBE, AP11 minutes ago
NEW YORK -- 

New government data show U.S. death rates rose last year, suggesting 2017 will mark the third straight year of decline in American life expectancy.

Death rates rose for Alzheimer's disease, diabetes, flu and pneumonia, and three other leading causes of death.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention posted the statistics online Wednesday.

Full-year data is not yet available for drug overdoses, suicides or firearm deaths. But partial-year statistics in those categories showed continuing increases.

Just as important, there was little change in the death rate from the nation's No. 1 killer: heart disease. In the past, steady annual drops in heart disease death rates offset increases in other causes. But experts say that offset is no longer happening.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

A federal judge in New York ruled Wednesday that President Donald Trump can’t block people from his Twitter feed because doing so would violate their First Amendment rights.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With death rate up, US life expectancy is likely down againby MIKE STOBBE, AP11 minutes ago
> NEW YORK --
> 
> New government data show U.S. death rates rose last year, suggesting 2017 will mark the third straight year of decline in American life expectancy.
> ...


Maybe it is the crazy left wingers jumping off of roof tops after Trumps electing win.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

No, the reason our nation faces a serious constitutional crisis is that the Republican Party absolutely refuses to stop the president from undermining the rule of law in order to save his own skin. For a party that drops praise for the United States Constitution in virtually all of their speeches, this failure has exposed them to be craven partisans instead of genuine patriots.

https://www.salon.com/2018/05/22/trumps-hypnosis-of-the-republican-party-is-complete/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, the reason our nation faces a serious constitutional crisis is that the Republican Party absolutely refuses to stop the president from undermining the rule of law in order to save his own skin. For a party that drops praise for the United States Constitution in virtually all of their speeches, this failure has exposed them to be craven partisans instead of genuine patriots.
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2018/05/22/trumps-hypnosis-of-the-republican-party-is-complete/


Why do you continue?
You better hope they find something, if not it will be awfully fun in here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

However, given that the congressional year has otherwise been marked by turmoil and inaction, and given the high staff turnover and the parade of scandals at the White House, it’s been easy to miss what this administration has already done. In the background, Donald Trump’s Cabinet members and their collaborators have been working hard to deliver on Steve Bannon’s vision of dismantling the “regulatory state.” With Trump’s blessing, they have made drastic, structural changes on education, immigration, environmental protections, broadcasting and internet laws, and rules of military engagement, among other issues. Most often the changes have taken direct aim at Obama’s legacy, but some apply to regulations and programs that date back decades.

What follows is a list of those changes. Excluded here is anything abstract: say, about how Trump has trampled on political norms, degraded national discourse, or permanently shattered the “dignity of the Oval Office.” Also excluded are the promises on which he has yet to deliver — for instance, moving the U.S. embassy in Israel to Jerusalem or building the border wall. Finally, it doesn’t include his selection of judges — he’s nominated 58 circuit- and district-court judges, 18 of whom have already been confirmed — since judicial appointments are an expected part of any president’s work.

Within those boundaries, we’ve aimed to be comprehensive.
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2017/12/55-ways-donald-trump-structurally-changed-america-in-2017.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

Between the White House’s revolving-door staffing, president Donald Trump’s pugilistic approach to foreign and domestic policy, and Congress’s gridlock over almost everything, you might assume there’s not a whole lot being accomplished in Washington DC.

But in reality, the Trump administration is changing many of the nitty-gritty but vital things the federal government does that affect the quality of life of anyone living or working in the United States. As became clear during Trump’s first 100 days, the administration is systematically dismantling consumer, labor, and environmental protections, as well as de-funding studies that might make the case for new rules. In July it said that it plans to suspend, discontinue, or change 860 rules and regulations, many of which were proposed at the tail-end of Barack Obama’s presidency.

https://qz.com/1072054/dismantling-the-rules-that-protect-americans-a-guide-to-the-trump-administrations-destruction-from-within/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, the reason our nation faces a serious constitutional crisis is that the Republican Party absolutely refuses to stop the president from undermining the rule of law in order to save his own skin. For a party that drops praise for the United States Constitution in virtually all of their speeches, this failure has exposed them to be craven partisans instead of genuine patriots.
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2018/05/22/trumps-hypnosis-of-the-republican-party-is-complete/


Your Blinders firmly attached.


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your Blinders firmly attached.


Speaking of blinders.  For me it's gotten to the point where sorta sorta be like "not finding WMDs in Iraq" surprised if Trump turns out to be innocent.  Damn if he didn't do everything he could to make himself look guilty....

Beyond that it really comes down to a simple question.  If the president has broken the law, do you think he should be held accountable just like any other citizen?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Speaking of blinders.  For me it's gotten to the point where sorta sorta be like "not finding WMDs in Iraq" surprised if Trump turns out to be innocent.  Damn if he didn't do everything he could to make himself look guilty....
> 
> Beyond that it really comes down to a simple question.  If the president has broken the law, do you think he should be held accountable just like any other citizen?


Just like Hillary you mean?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, the reason our nation faces a serious constitutional crisis is that the Republican Party absolutely refuses to stop the president from undermining the rule of law in order to save his own skin. For a party that drops praise for the United States Constitution in virtually all of their speeches, this failure has exposed them to be craven partisans instead of genuine patriots.
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2018/05/22/trumps-hypnosis-of-the-republican-party-is-complete/


The idiot proudly posts another load of duck shit....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Speaking of blinders.  For me it's gotten to the point where sorta sorta be like "not finding WMDs in Iraq" surprised if Trump turns out to be innocent.  Damn if he didn't do everything he could to make himself look guilty....
> 
> Beyond that it really comes down to a simple question.  If the president has broken the law, do you think he should be held accountable just like any other citizen?


If. IF?
If we took Daffy's brain and stuffed it up a gnats as, it would look like a bb in a box car.
If only you could click your heels together three times...
Beyond that, TD, it really comes down to a simple question....
What are you gonna do when he's not charged with breaking any laws regarding collusion, conspiracy or complicity?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> However, given that the congressional year has otherwise been marked by turmoil and inaction, and given the high staff turnover and the parade of scandals at the White House, it’s been easy to miss what this administration has already done. In the background, Donald Trump’s Cabinet members and their collaborators have been working hard to deliver on Steve Bannon’s vision of dismantling the “regulatory state.” With Trump’s blessing, they have made drastic, structural changes on education, immigration, environmental protections, broadcasting and internet laws, and rules of military engagement, among other issues. Most often the changes have taken direct aim at Obama’s legacy, but some apply to regulations and programs that date back decades.
> 
> What follows is a list of those changes. Excluded here is anything abstract: say, about how Trump has trampled on political norms, degraded national discourse, or permanently shattered the “dignity of the Oval Office.” Also excluded are the promises on which he has yet to deliver — for instance, moving the U.S. embassy in Israel to Jerusalem or building the border wall. Finally, it doesn’t include his selection of judges — he’s nominated 58 circuit- and district-court judges, 18 of whom have already been confirmed — since judicial appointments are an expected part of any president’s work.
> 
> ...


Nevertheless, she persisted.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 24, 2018)

*Why the PC Faithful Are Outraged More by Speech Than Violence*
In the Political Correctness religion, speech is violence and actual violence is passé.


*by David Gornoski*

..It's not that the people under Political Correctness's guilt are aware of what they are doing. They are not aware. They are wrestling with groupthink just like the crowd that tried to stone the adulterous woman.

It is always dangerous to stand between a group and their enemy. If Jesus had made a direct prohibition to the crowd like, “Do not stone this woman,” the demand would have triggered a mirror exertion of power in the form of violence. They would have killed him and the woman.

Instead, he knelt down, diverted his eyes to defuse their desire to see their own aggression in them, and planted a question that fried their groupthink frequency.

Who among you will cast the first stone?

This question broke the resonance of shared indignation and forced them to rethink their part in shifting guilt onto their object of disgust.

https://fee.org/articles/why-the-pc-faithful-are-outraged-more-by-speech-than-violence/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 24, 2018)

*When You Care More about Mean Words than Actual Violence*

I ask those bothered by the imagined undertones of the language Trump used for gang killers, which of you will cast the first stone against the victims of MS-13? Before you spend all your energy shadow-boxing impolite words profaning the aura of the state, can you step inside your enemies' shoes and empathize with their sorrow for the mutilated victims of gangs like MS-13? Can you understand how normal people like you would not want a boundariless land in which gangs can enter and produce unspeakable agony for real humans?

Can we care about human violence more than mean words?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 24, 2018)

Like Jesus, we can imagine how coming of age in towns torn by cartel carnage could desensitize and mangle the human soul. We can see that, given the right circumstances, we could choose to commit atrocities. Yet we would still be human. Still made in the image of God. We are _not _animals, despite our horrors. Like Jesus, we can choose to humanize murderers.

*But boundaries are not violence. Property fences are not violence.* They can be abused and lorded over others, yes. Just ask your HOA. Yet differentiation between spaces is healthy as long as it is in balance with the Christian ethic of self-sacrifice. *Balance is lost when the state separates immigrant families for fleeing black-market carnage to which our government contributes in their homelands.*


----------



## tenacious (May 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just like Hillary you mean?



Hillary?  Oh brother... 
Are you just saying Hillary as a bird-call rebuttal or how exactly do you see Hillary fitting into all this?


----------



## tenacious (May 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If. IF?
> If we took Daffy's brain and stuffed it up a gnats as, it would look like a bb in a box car.
> If only you could click your heels together three times...
> Beyond that, TD, it really comes down to a simple question....
> What are you gonna do when he's not charged with breaking any laws regarding collusion, conspiracy or complicity?


Yikes Dippy... such a hate filled saltball, I don't even know where to begin to respond.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hillary?  Oh brother...
> Are you just saying Hillary as a bird-call rebuttal or how exactly do you see Hillary fitting into all this?


There's that Pavlovian call and response mechanism they have ingrained once again. They all understand what it means, it's nutter code.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yikes Dippy... such a hate filled saltball, I don't even know where to begin to respond.


Hate?
Don't project your hypersensitive feelings my way.
You want to defend daffy's remedial thought processing, that's fine. But my observation regarding the duck does not involve hate of any kind.
You've already responded with a whining chirp about not know where to start...
Perhaps you should simply answer the question...what are you gonna do when Trump isn't charged?
PS I got your 'dippy' hangin'...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hillary?  Oh brother...
> Are you just saying Hillary as a bird-call rebuttal or how exactly do you see Hillary fitting into all this?


I had a feeling that bird you call accountability would fly out your window.  Lol!  Please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's that Pavlovian call and response mechanism they have ingrained once again. They all understand what it means, it's nutter code.


Who mentioned collusion?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's that Pavlovian call and response mechanism they have ingrained once again. They all understand what it means, it's nutter code.


Speaking of nutter code.


----------



## tenacious (May 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I had a feeling that bird you call accountability would fly out your window.  Lol!  Please continue.


Yea didn't think you had anything.  
Kinda funny how when pushed you never really have a point, just a lot of one liners and innuendo.  Or huff and puff as I like to call it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yikes Dippy... such a hate filled saltball, I don't even know where to begin to respond.


The reply button, lolo.


----------



## tenacious (May 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who mentioned collusion?


Do you know what Bubs point is?  Honestly, you're always on me about putting him on ignore, but I bet you don't really know what the heck his point is either.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea didn't think you had anything.
> Kinda funny how when pushed you never really have a point, just a lot of one liners and innuendo.  Or huff and puff as I like to call it.


LMAO!! Go on Iʻole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Do you know what Bubs point is?  Honestly, you're always on me about putting him on ignore, but I bet you don't really know what the heck his point is either.


His point iz the same as mine, to lead you to spilling the truth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Do you know what Bubs point is?  Honestly, you're always on me about putting him on ignore, but I bet you don't really know what the heck his point is either.


Liar


----------



## Booter (May 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like Jesus, we can imagine how coming of age in towns torn by cartel carnage could desensitize and mangle the human soul. We can see that, given the right circumstances, we could choose to commit atrocities. Yet we would still be human. Still made in the image of God. We are _not _animals, despite our horrors. Like Jesus, we can choose to humanize murderers.
> 
> *But boundaries are not violence. Property fences are not violence.* They can be abused and lorded over others, yes. Just ask your HOA. Yet differentiation between spaces is healthy as long as it is in balance with the Christian ethic of self-sacrifice. *Balance is lost when the state separates immigrant families for fleeing black-market carnage to which our government contributes in their homelands.*


Meh - I think the only ones that got their panties in twist over all of this is you and a bunch or Right wing news outlets - nice straw man you got there.  You have to be the world's biggest sucker.  For a guy who didn't vote for trump you sure to seem to be humping his leg a lot.  Carry on sucker!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> Meh - I think the only ones that got their panties in twist over all of this is you and a bunch or Right wing news outlets - nice straw man you got there.  You have to be the world's biggest sucker.  For a guy who didn't vote for trump you sure to seem to be humping his leg a lot.  Carry on sucker!


”Sticks and Stones...” lol!


----------



## Booter (May 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If. IF?
> If we took Daffy's brain and stuffed it up a gnats as, it would look like a bb in a box car.
> If only you could click your heels together three times...
> Beyond that, TD, it really comes down to a simple question....
> What are you gonna do when he's not charged with breaking any laws regarding collusion, conspiracy or complicity?


I for one will wish Trump well and hope for the best just like I did the day after the election.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2018)

"I think that's the difference between patriotism and nationalism. Nationalism is loving your country just to love it, you know, even when it's right or wrong, you're going to take the side of your country. Patriotism is loving it enough to sacrifice for it, but also to call it (out) when it's wrong.

"The people who are speaking up for the people who are hurting have a deep love and devotion for our country. That's kind of gotten misconstrued at times. But it's important for people to understand that."


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I think that's the difference between patriotism and nationalism. Nationalism is loving your country just to love it, you know, even when it's right or wrong, you're going to take the side of your country. Patriotism is loving it enough to sacrifice for it, but also to call it (out) when it's wrong.
> 
> "The people who are speaking up for the people who are hurting have a deep love and devotion for our country. That's kind of gotten misconstrued at times. But it's important for people to understand that."



*More Cut n Paste........*

*Gotta luv the Liberal " Group Think " Rodents who never let go of the Nipple.......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I think that's the difference between patriotism and nationalism. Nationalism is loving your country just to love it, you know, even when it's right or wrong, you're going to take the side of your country. Patriotism is loving it enough to sacrifice for it, but also to call it (out) when it's wrong.
> 
> "The people who are speaking up for the people who are hurting have a deep love and devotion for our country. That's kind of gotten misconstrued at times. But it's important for people to understand that."


This is why Trump got elected.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is why Trump got elected.


Husker and any other lib telling us about patriotism is too much to take.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Husker and any other lib telling us about patriotism is too much to take.


I can take it.
Its par for the course.


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I had a feeling that bird you call accountability would fly out your window.  Lol!  Please continue.


So zero new info or facts... just empty personal attacks.  yawn


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Husker and any other lib telling us about patriotism is too much to take.


What I've heard from liberals is they are getting tired of folks who ALWAYS complain about pay their taxes and don't serve in the military- acting like they are in a position to lecture on patriotism.  And you know I think they probably have a point...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What I've heard from liberals is they are getting tired of folks who ALWAYS complain about pay their taxes and don't serve in the military- acting like they are in a position to lecture on patriotism.  And you know I think they probably have a point...


You're a liberal, and this isnt the first time you've tried to make a point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What I've heard from liberals is they are getting tired of folks who ALWAYS complain about pay their taxes and don't serve in the military- acting like they are in a position to lecture on patriotism.  And you know I think they probably have a point...


It's a free country, isn't it?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Husker and any other lib telling us about patriotism is too much to take.


It's hilarious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So zero new info or facts... just empty personal attacks.  yawn


That's your denial.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What I've heard from liberals is they are getting tired of folks who ALWAYS complain about pay their taxes and don't serve in the military- acting like they are in a position to lecture on patriotism.  And you know I think they probably have a point...


....because they've served you mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's your denial.


Some things never get old.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's hilarious.


I'm glad to see you buffoons are keeping your chins up, good for you, don't let the world get you down.


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's a free country, isn't it?


Well... I'm not sure when they said "free" that it means what you think it means.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well... I'm not sure when they said "free" that it means what you think it means.


Some people don't understand the full meaning of words like freedom and responsibility. The myopic only see what they want to see. They twist and pervert virtues into indistinguishable deformities of their former selves.


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some people don't understand the full meaning of words like freedom and responsibility. The myopic only see what they want to see. They twist and pervert virtues into indistinguishable deformities of their former selves.


You know Joe is the type of guy that every time they bring up the word "free" he thinks someone is going to come out from behind a curtain and start handing him stuff.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You know Joe is the type of guy that every time they bring up the word "free" he thinks someone is going to come out from behind a curtain and start handing him stuff.


He thinks freedom is his right to trample on other people's.


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ....because they've served you mean?


I certainly didn't serve... as the Berlin Wall fell while I was in High School and if anything they were kicking people out of the Military back during those Clinton years when I was of military age.  What a beautiful time that era was..  

Also I don't complain when paying my taxes.  Nor do I sit a a government job and spend hours online complaining about the government or write empty posts that criticize others without putting my own ideas to equal criticism as I hold everyone else too.  But that's just me. I'm a Renascence Man.  A real free thinker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He thinks freedom is his right to trample on other people's.


You mean the unmasking of American citizens for political purposes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You know Joe is the type of guy that every time they bring up the word "free" he thinks someone is going to come out from behind a curtain and start handing him stuff.


Sounds like the democrats around election time, every election season.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I certainly didn't serve... as the Berlin Wall fell while I was in High School and if anything they were kicking people out of the Military back during those Clinton years when I was of military age.  What a beautiful time that era was..
> 
> Also I don't complain when paying my taxes.  Nor do I sit a a government job and spend hours online complaining about the government or write empty posts that criticize others without putting my own ideas to equal criticism as I hold everyone else too.  But that's just me. I'm a Renascence Man.  A real free thinker.


That was before don't ask don't tell, yes? I am pretty sure a flamer like you was pretty safe.
Buffoon.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean the unmasking of American citizens for political purposes?


Do YOU mean the unmasking of intelligence assets for political purposes?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That was before don't ask don't tell, yes? I am pretty sure a flamer like you was pretty safe.
> Buffoon.


Funny how you exemplify , prove and also highlight his point it all in one pitiful, petty post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm glad to see you buffoons are keeping your chins up, good for you, don't let the world get you down.


Thanks.  “Ignoring” the world is not good for you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I certainly didn't serve... as the Berlin Wall fell while I was in High School and if anything they were kicking people out of the Military back during those Clinton years when I was of military age.  What a beautiful time that era was..
> 
> Also I don't complain when paying my taxes.  Nor do I sit a a government job and spend hours online complaining about the government or write empty posts that criticize others without putting my own ideas to equal criticism as I hold everyone else too.  But that's just me. I'm a Renascence Man.  A real free thinker.


Yes you are. Lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do YOU mean the unmasking of intelligence assets for political purposes?


Wise up and use your brain,
*Samantha Power sought to unmask Americans on almost daily ...*
*www.foxnews.com*/politics/2017/09/20/*samantha-power*-sought-to


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you exemplify , prove and also highlight his point it all in one pitiful, petty post.


He is pitiful, but I wouldn't go as far as petty, you on the other hand...............


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ....because they've served you mean?


Trump’s gallant service to his country in reporting for deferrment due to bone spurs has been well ridiculed and by now a dead issue on the list of hypocritical items nutters willfully overlook for their selfish desire to revert every step of progress our society has advanced since Brown v Board of Education.  You know, when America was Great. 

What was the tax rate for the highest earners back in the 50’s?  Anyone? Anyone?  Those years were when America was Great, don’t forget that now. 

But Mike Pence, his military service SHIRLEY is in keeping with the greatest love and selfless devotion to his country, of course.  He’s proudly displayed medals from heroic war service in his office for years.  I can’t recall which war he earned those medals in combat, but I’m sure one of the eager beaver nutters will enlighten us.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Trump’s gallant service to his country in reporting for deferrment due to bone spurs has been well ridiculed and by now a dead issue on the list of hypocritical items nutters willfully overlook for their selfish desire to revert every step of progress our society has advanced since Brown v Board of Education.  You know, when America was Great.
> 
> What was the tax rate for the highest earners back in the 50’s?  Anyone? Anyone?  Those years were when America was Great, don’t forget that now.
> 
> But Mike Pence, his military service SHIRLEY is in keeping with the greatest love and selfless devotion to his country, of course.  He’s proudly displayed medals from heroic war service in his office for years.  I can’t recall which war he earned those medals in combat, but I’m sure one of the eager beaver nutters will enlighten us.



*Hey Bob.....enjoy the Weekend, you know Memorial Day and all.*

*Reflect back on the Times you Took acid or something, because you sure*
*are NOT a very Patriotic person.....Don't worry about your gout and the *
*Opium dependency you've developed, just day dream about LSD and your*
*assorted past STD's....  *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Bob.....enjoy the Weekend, you know Memorial Day and all.*
> 
> *Reflect back on the Times you Took acid or something, because you sure*
> *are NOT a very Patriotic person.....Don't worry about your gout and the *
> ...


Did you escape from a nuclear silo somewhere?

http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nuclear-missile-base-20180524-story.html


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you escape from a nuclear silo somewhere?
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nuclear-missile-base-20180524-story.html


Actually that ridiculous cult thread he started finally revealed his true identity, Marshall Applewhite, leader of the Heaven’s Gate cult.  He and his followers had their nutsacks pinched off.  Explains a lot about his obsession with anuses and feces.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Actually that ridiculous cult thread he started finally revealed his true identity, Marshall Applewhite, leader of the Heaven’s Gate cult.  He and his followers had their nutsacks pinched off.  Explains a lot about his obsession with anuses and feces.


They did have cool shoes though!


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you escape from a nuclear silo somewhere?
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nuclear-missile-base-20180524-story.html



*I'm YOUR worst Nightmare Rodent....*
*The TRUTH !*


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They did have cool shoes though!


Do, not did.  And ironically, “Do” is one of Marshall/4nos’ aliases.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm YOUR worst Nightmare Rodent....*
> *The TRUTH !*


You are most certainly someones nightmare, not a blip on my meter, but I'm sure your family is proud of you.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Do, not did.  And ironically, “Do” is one of Marshall/4nos’ aliases.


*Why would you " Pinch " off your nutsack like a farmer does his*
*male livestock....Are you friends with Bruce ?*
*Bob....that's quite the admission on a Public Forum.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Why would you " Pinch " off your nutsack like a farmer does his*
> *male livestock....Are you friends with Bruce ?*
> *Bob....that's quite the admission on a Public Forum.*


Missed the spaceship eh Hale-Bopper?


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are most certainly someones nightmare, not a blip on my meter, but I'm sure your family is proud of you.


*I'm fine and so is " My Universe ".....*
*I'm more than a blip in your World, I'm the TRUTH.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm fine and so is " My Universe ".....*
> *I'm more than a blip in your World, I'm the TRUTH.*


You are, always have been and will continue to be a sideshow freak.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Missed the spaceship eh Halley Bopper?


*Speaking of Spaceships....can you tell us why you were Blackballed from the *
*Millennium Falcon construction......What was it :*
*Work ethic.*
*Punctuality.*
*Appearance.*
*Hygiene.*
*Forgetfulness.*
*Abusiveness.*
*Abrasiveness.*
*Couldn't be that mouth now could it.*


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are, always have been and will continue to be a sideshow freak.


*Only in your mind, cause the TRUTH makes YOU the sideshow.*


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are, always have been and will continue to be a sideshow freak.


Speaking of which, Marshall/4nos/Do was actually fired from a traveling freak show circus.  He was billed as the “Unnatural Nutsack-less Wonder”.  Too much “TRUTH” crap for the bearded lady, the siamese twins, and the elephant man in the employee’s lounge tent.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Speaking of which, Marshall/4nos/Do was actually fired from a traveling freak show circus.  He was billed as the “Unnatural Nutsack-less Wonder”.  Too much “TRUTH” crap for the bearded lady, the siamese twins, and the elephant man in the employee’s lounge tent.


*Your Projecting some miserable mental recalls from that abused Grey Matter...*
*Go on though....a proper " Cleansing " might help you this Memorial Weekend.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm fine and so is " My Universe ".....*
> *I'm more than a blip in your World, I'm the TRUTH.*


They aren't exactly ready for our truth NoNo.


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They aren't exactly ready for our truth NoNo.


“Our”?  Your nutsack was pinched off too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are, always have been and will continue to be a sideshow freak.


I knew all this patriotism would put you over the edge, lock the doors and turn the lights out in your safe space, it will be over in a few days.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Actually that ridiculous cult thread he started finally revealed his true identity, Marshall Applewhite, leader of the Heaven’s Gate cult.  He and his followers had their nutsacks pinched off.  Explains a lot about his obsession with anuses and feces.


His nephew, Colonel Doug Applewhite is running for congress in my district.
Im not voting for him or nutsack pinching off.


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> His nephew, Colonel Doug Applewhite is running for congress in my district.
> Im not voting for him or nutsack pinching off.


Why is a relative of a nutsack pinching-off insane cult leader running in your district not particularly surprising? 

Is he trading off his his uncle’s good name?  That KKK guy, Tom Metzger.  Another guy from your neck of the dunes, right?


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> “Our”?  Your nutsack was pinched off too?



*Now Now......Mr Bob.... we know you love to project your life experiences and all,*
*but you are a special breed of Neutered male.....I unlike you and Bruce am a complete*
*package......You've taken your youthful obsession in cutting to a new level, and replacing*
*parts with stitches is ......well gotta be .....scary !*


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

*Hey Bob......*













*You really should upgrade......*


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Now Now......Mr Bob.... we know you love to project your life experiences and all,*
> *but you are a special breed of Neutered male.....I unlike you and Bruce am a complete*
> *package......You've taken your youthful obsession in cutting to a new level, and replacing*
> *parts with stitches is ......well gotta be .....scary !*


Marshall, who is Bruce?  I realize you are locked into this whole Zmuda thing, but I won’t bother to google who Bruce might be in the Kaufman storyline. 

You have that miserable prick Carrey, and Hof, Clifton, Shapiro and even Jerry Lawlor to work with.  Bruce is not a character I’m familiar with.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Marshall, who is Bruce?  I realize you are locked into this whole Zmuda thing, but I won’t bother to google who Bruce might be in the Kaufman storyline.
> 
> You have that miserable prick Carrey, and Hof, Clifton, Shapiro and even Jerry Lawlor to work with.  Bruce is not a character I’m familiar with.


*He's your favorite.....sutured Hoof and all.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are most certainly someones nightmare, not a blip on my meter, but I'm sure your family is proud of you.


Probably not as proud as your family is of you. Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Trump’s gallant service to his country in reporting for deferrment due to bone spurs has been well ridiculed and by now a dead issue on the list of hypocritical items nutters willfully overlook for their selfish desire to revert every step of progress our society has advanced since Brown v Board of Education.  You know, when America was Great.
> 
> What was the tax rate for the highest earners back in the 50’s?  Anyone? Anyone?  Those years were when America was Great, don’t forget that now.
> 
> But Mike Pence, his military service SHIRLEY is in keeping with the greatest love and selfless devotion to his country, of course.  He’s proudly displayed medals from heroic war service in his office for years.  I can’t recall which war he earned those medals in combat, but I’m sure one of the eager beaver nutters will enlighten us.


What are you comparing the America of the 50's to? Lol!  And thank you for your service to country sir.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

see 55 seconds in


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

“The most opposition I ever had was in Atlanta when Oliver North was on trial and the Iran-Contra hearings were turning out to be nothing but a commercial for the Contras.”

“Iran-Contra! We should have jailed all those guys for ever back then, and we wouldn’t be where we are right now — because it’s the same guys now, the same 20 guys!”


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “The most opposition I ever had was in Atlanta when Oliver North was on trial and the Iran-Contra hearings were turning out to be nothing but a commercial for the Contras.”
> 
> “Iran-Contra! We should have jailed all those guys for ever back then, and we wouldn’t be where we are right now — because it’s the same guys now, the same 20 guys!”



*And you wonder why your lips are Brown.....speaking out your ASS again...*

*You have NO IDEA about the Iran deal nor the Contra Deal.....*

*Here rodent.....I'll give you a little hint.*

*Communism.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *And you wonder why your lips are Brown.....speaking out your ASS again...*
> 
> *You have NO IDEA about the Iran deal nor the Contra Deal.....*
> 
> ...


Those were quotes from Kris Kristofferson.


----------



## Nonononono (May 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Bob.....enjoy the Weekend, you know Memorial Day and all.*
> 
> *Reflect back on the Times you Took acid or something, because you sure*
> *are NOT a very Patriotic person.....Don't worry about your gout and the *
> ...


Hey Marshall!   HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY!


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Hey Marshall!   HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY!


*Projecting again......*

*Your Name is .....Bob Marshall.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Even for Fox News' resident contrarian, it's been quite a week for Shepard Smith.

He's called out the Trump administration as lying about a meeting involving the president's son, punctured claims about the FBI spying on the Trump campaign, dismissed the characterization of the Russian investigation as a witch hunt and resisted White House characterizations of the Super Bowl champion Philadelphia Eagles.

Smith's afternoon news program has always stood out at Fox News Channel, but perhaps never more so than lately. While most of President Donald Trump's critics in the media often speak to sympathetic consumers, Smith's assessments hit ears that don't always seek — or want — a contrary point of view.

Fox aired a portion of Trump's White House rally on patriotism Tuesday that replaced the planned celebration of the Eagles' Super Bowl win, giving it more time than either CNN or MSNBC. As the last strains of "God Bless America" ended, Smith came on in Fox's New York studio.

"We stand to support, we stand to salute, we stand in the absence of the Philadelphia Eagles," Smith said. "But the thing is, the Eagles stood as well."

Smith said that Trump had claimed that the Eagles disagreed with him about the need to stand for the national anthem before football games. But the truth is, "the entire team stood for the anthem every game last season," he said.

He read a tweet from an Eagles player that accused the president of spreading a false narrative that the players are anti-military.

A day earlier Smith, like others in the media, took the administration to task for shifting stories about Donald Trump Jr.'s 2016 meeting with a Russian lawyer, and what hand the future president had in crafting his son's statement about what the meeting entailed.

"It's one of those days when somebody is lying," Smith said following White House press secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders' briefing. "We're just not really sure who is."

He said that it's frustrating to get a competing set of facts from people who "work for us."

"It's not partisan," he said. "It's about facts."

Smith faces a steady stream of invective from many Fox News fans on social media. One viewer on Twitter said Tuesday he didn't understand how Smith gets different information than others at Fox like Sean Hannity, Tucker Carlson and Laura Ingraham.

Many posters promise not to watch him anymore; yet with an average viewership of 1.4 million people, Smith's show is like most on Fox News in leading its cable news rivals in the ratings. There's also no evidence that Fox viewers are rejecting him. In May, the two Fox hours that preceded his show and the one that followed him all averaged around 1.4 million viewers, too, the Nielsen company said.

There are also frequent calls for Fox to drop him. Fox in March announced a multiyear deal to keep him in place.

Last week Smith denounced the "Spygate" controversy involving FBI officials who looked into the Trump campaign to see if there was any evidence of Russian involvement. It was a story that got a flurry of attention from others at Fox; the anti-Fox lobbying group Media Matters for America circulated video that juxtaposed the words of Hannity talking about the story and Smith cutting it down.

"The president called it Spygate," Smith said. "Fox News can confirm that it is not. Fox News knows of no evidence to support the president's claim. Lawmakers from both parties claim that using informants to investigate suspected ties to Russia is not spying. It's part of the normal investigation process."

Smith also said there was no evidence to support charges that special counsel Robert Mueller is meddling in the midterm election.

"The so-called rigged Russian witch hunt is not a witch hunt," Smith said. "It has resulted in charges against four former Trump associates. Three pleaded guilty to lying to investigators about Russia."

In the past week, Smith was similarly blunt about ABC's cancellation of the hit reboot "Roseanne" after its star, Roseanne Barr, tweeted a racist remark about former Obama adviser Valerie Jarrett. Barr's show was initially celebrated by many Fox News viewers because the character she depicted was a supporter of the president.

"Racism is not funny," Smith said to open his show on the day Barr was fired, "and Roseanne Barr is a racist."

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/entertainment/aa2c7b9a-6942-11e8-ba52-c06ca07bff95/


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2018)

*The " Witch Hunt " is a " Witch Hunt " is a " Witch Hunt ".....*
*A  C replacing an H  is a description of the C who initiated the *
*Witch Hunt....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Why is a relative of a nutsack pinching-off insane cult leader running in your district not particularly surprising?
> 
> Is he trading off his his uncle’s good name?  That KKK guy, Tom Metzger.  Another guy from your neck of the dunes, right?


I missed this, but have to say,..its funny.
btw, Metzger is from Fallbrook, and imho may have connections to the east coast hampshire kkk.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

*5 CFR 2635.702 - Use of public office for private gain.*

§ 2635.702 Use of public office for private gain.
An employee shall not use his public office for his own private gain, for the endorsement of any product, service or enterprise, or for the private gain of friends, relatives, or persons with whom the employee is affiliated in a nongovernmental capacity, including nonprofit organizations of which the employee is an officer or member, and persons with whom the employee has or seeks employment or business relations. The specific prohibitions set forth in paragraphs (a) through (d) of this section apply this general standard, but are not intended to be exclusive or to limit the application of this section.

https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/5/2635.702


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *5 CFR 2635.702 - Use of public office for private gain.*
> 
> § 2635.702 Use of public office for private gain.
> An employee shall not use his public office for his own private gain, for the endorsement of any product, service or enterprise, or for the private gain of friends, relatives, or persons with whom the employee is affiliated in a nongovernmental capacity, including nonprofit organizations of which the employee is an officer or member, and persons with whom the employee has or seeks employment or business relations. The specific prohibitions set forth in paragraphs (a) through (d) of this section apply this general standard, but are not intended to be exclusive or to limit the application of this section.
> ...


Do you have a chart that shows the Presidents, and how much money they had when they came in, and how much they had when they left?


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you have a chart that shows the Presidents, and how much money they had when they came in, and how much they had when they left?


Let me jump ahead --

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/net-worths-of-presidents/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Let me jump ahead --
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/net-worths-of-presidents/


Illuminating.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you have a chart that shows the Presidents, and how much money they had when they came in, and how much they had when they left?


I was thinking about Pruitt, but hey if that's where you see the weak link go ahead and run with it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Let me jump ahead --
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/net-worths-of-presidents/


*Wow....*
*One Businessman...Making America Great Again.*
*Two Crooks....Both are a disgrace to the Office.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was thinking about Pruitt, but hey if that's where you see the weak link go ahead and run with it.


What are the Clintons worth today?
Nothing compared to what they "coulda been".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What are the Clintons worth today?
> Nothing compared to what they "coulda been".


The argument could be made that they are both worthless...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What are the Clintons worth today?
> Nothing compared to what they "coulda been".


Didn't you hear BJ Clinton say he left the White House 60 million in debt?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The argument could be been made that they are both worthless...


Rich and worthless.
Is that a regular moron or an oxymoron?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't you hear BJ Clinton say he left the White House 60 million in debt?


Such a giver.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn't you hear BJ Clinton say he left the White House 60 million in debt?


Funny how you get everything wrong . . . 'intentionally ignorant' describes you well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you get everything wrong . . . 'intentionally ignorant' describes you well.


I am sorry, I couldn't understand the lying cocksucker,
*Bill Clinton Says He Left White House $16 Million in Debt ... - Observer*
observer.com/2018/06/bill-clinton-16-million-in-debt-after-monica-lewinsky-case/

Cached
3 days ago - Former _*president Bill Clinton*_ addressed his scandal with Monica Lewinsky


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rich and worthless.
> Is that a regular moron or an oxymoron?


Yes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you get everything wrong . . . 'intentionally ignorant' describes you well.


No it describes you duck...
*Bill Clinton says he left the White House $16 million in debt*
Kathleen Elkins | @kathleen_elk 
 8:00 AM ET Tue, 5 June 2018
 "I left the White House $16 million in debt," the 42nd president told NBC's Craig Melvin 

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/04/the-clintons-erased-16-million-in-debt-and-accumulated-45-million.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No it describes you duck...
> *Bill Clinton says he left the White House $16 million in debt*
> Kathleen Elkins | @kathleen_elk
> 8:00 AM ET Tue, 5 June 2018
> ...


nutter said 60 mil, check it and get back to me once again Mr. Magoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nutter said 60 mil, check it and get back to me once again Mr. Magoo.


Sorry, the point is that he is a crook, like his wife and the whole democrat party.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sorry, the point is that he is a crook, like his wife and the whole democrat party.


Yes, yes, quite, black and white, good and evil, right and wrong, all or nothing, it all makes sense now! LE is still THE Mr. Magoo around here, NO ONE gets things more wrong that that bumbling, angry buffoon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, quite, black and white, good and evil, right and wrong, all or nothing, it all makes sense now! LE is still THE Mr. Magoo around here, NO ONE gets things more wrong that that bumbling, angry buffoon.


Did you fall down and hit your head? Lion is one of the most honest people in here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you fall down and hit your head? Lion is one of the most honest people in here.


He may in fact honestly feel that the things he posts that I disprove with one quick search are in fact the truth. So yes, he may actually think he's being honest, yet will never admit when proven wrong (so Trumpian).


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, yes, quite, black and white, good and evil, right and wrong, all or nothing, it all makes sense now! LE is still THE Mr. Magoo around here, NO ONE gets things more wrong that that bumbling, angry buffoon.


*For goodness sake Rodent....do some research.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *For goodness sake Rodent....do some research.*


On what now? I do mere seconds worth of research to rebut LE's weak as circus punch deep swamp fever BS, it's easy.


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On what now? I do mere seconds worth of research to rebut LE's weak as circus punch deep swamp fever BS, it's easy.


*It takes you seconds to focus, minutes to become aware, hours to formulate, and at *
*least a day to regurgitate....*

*Stop drinking " Jungle " juice.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

“The spirit of encroachment tends to consolidate the powers of all the departments in one, and thus to create whatever the form of government, a real despotism. A just estimate of that love of power, and proneness to abuse it, which predominates in the human heart is sufficient to satisfy us of the truth of this position.”

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/04/opinion/trump-democracy-problem.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “The spirit of encroachment tends to consolidate the powers of all the departments in one, and thus to create whatever the form of government, a real despotism. A just estimate of that love of power, and proneness to abuse it, which predominates in the human heart is sufficient to satisfy us of the truth of this position.”
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/04/opinion/trump-democracy-problem.html


Are you the guy who posted the penal code that implicates democrats for using federal office to get rich?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you the guy who posted the penal code that implicates democrats for using federal office to get rich?


WOW! Dizzy would be down right proud of that spin-on sentence. No denying your support of the most criminal president and administration of all time! Good job Benedict!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WOW! Dizzy would be down right proud of that spin-on sentence. No denying your support of the most criminal president and administration of all time! Good job Benedict!


Is that a yes?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is that a yes?


What's that Mr. Arnold?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you the guy who posted the penal code that implicates democrats for using federal office to get rich?


You aren't saying HD is a hypocrite, are you? I can assure you he iz not because he told me so.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You aren't saying HD is a hypocrite, are you? I can assure you he iz not because he told me so.


I would never imply such a thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbes_list_of_The_World's_Most_Powerful_People

Journalist: . . . During his last press conference your still-colleague Barack Obama said that 37 percent of Republicans like you and that Ronald Reagan is probably turning over in his grave.

Putin: What was that?

Journalist: 37 percent of Republican voters like you.

Putin: Really?

Journalist: Yes, and if Ronald Reagan knew, he’d be turning over in his grave. By the way, we as your voters are very pleased that you have such power, that you could even reach Ronald Reagan. Our Western colleagues often tell us that you can manipulate the world, pick presidents of your choosing, intervene in elections wherever you want. How does it feel to be the most powerful man in the world? Thank you.

http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2016/12/28/most-powerful-men-in-the-world-trump-putin/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You aren't saying HD is a hypocrite, are you? I can assure you he iz not because he told me so.


You guys are like little children playing make believe . . . and who said nutters don't have any imagination? . . . or is it more like improve, where you of makes up a premise and the rest of you run with it?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 8, 2018)

Sickening.  I grew up during the Cold War and I have to say this probably has my father and grandfather turning over in his grave.  You defenders of the Dump are complicit in his undermining of America and should be ashamed.  I hope you guys don’t try to deny that you voted for him like all the Bush people in Orange County during the 2008 election.

Trump Wants Russia Back in G-7, in Split With U.S. Allies - The New York Times https://apple.news/Az8Y1NzF4Rci-gpApdlqRdA


----------



## Booter (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you the guy who posted the penal code that implicates democrats for using federal office to get rich?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Sickening.  I grew up during the Cold War and I have to say this probably has my father and grandfather turning over in his grave.  You defenders of the Dump are complicit in his undermining of America and should be ashamed.  I hope you guys don’t try to deny that you voted for him like all the Bush people in Orange County during the 2008 election.
> 
> Trump Wants Russia Back in G-7, in Split With U.S. Allies - The New York Times https://apple.news/Az8Y1NzF4Rci-gpApdlqRdA


I also lived through the Iranians kidnapping 52 Americans, how did you feel about that Iranian deal made by our previous president?
I don't think you will find many of us regretting or denying voting for Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I also lived through the Iranians kidnapping 52 Americans, how did you feel about that Iranian deal made by our previous president?
> I don't think you will find many of us regretting or denying voting for Trump.


Did you vote for Bush? McCain? Romney?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I also lived through the Iranians kidnapping 52 Americans, how did you feel about that Iranian deal made by our previous president?
> I don't think you will find many of us regretting or denying voting for Trump.


I think that the deal wasn’t the best but it was better than no deal and allowing the Russians and Chinese to make clandestine deals with them that undermine our security.  There is no perfect deal with rogue actors and enemy states.  All you can do is keep them at the table and incentivize them to be as cooperative and transparent as possible.

I know it sucks but not everyone shares American ideals.  Not even our current administration....

Good luck to you and your player sir.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you vote for Bush? McCain? Romney?


At this point I would take any of those bad choices over our current situation.  At least none of them were traitors.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you vote for Bush? McCain? Romney?


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that the deal wasn’t the best but it was better than no deal and allowing the Russians and Chinese to make clandestine deals with them that undermine our security.  There is no perfect deal with rogue actors and enemy states.  All you can do is keep them at the table and incentivize them to be as cooperative and transparent as possible.
> 
> I know it sucks but not everyone shares American ideals.  Not even our current administration....
> 
> Good luck to you and your player sir.


Thank you, #5 on schedule?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes.


Yet now you deny them, think about it and get back to me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> At this point I would take any of those bad choices over our current situation.  At least none of them were traitors.


The changing of the guard . . . McCain attempts to defend America against the propaganda avalanche that brought us to where we are today. All we can do is keep sounding the trumpet of democracy and maybe someday these people will hear it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nutter said 60 mil, check it and get back to me once again Mr. Magoo.


The point is Billy lied. 
He was never in that much debt....
Read the article you ignorant slut and shut the hell up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet now you deny them, think about it and get back to me.


Bush went pro immigration, McCain's only attribute was Palin, the gang of 8 sunk him and you see how far he has fallen, Romney went soft on Obama.
Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The point is Billy lied.
> He was never in that much debt....
> Read the article you ignorant slut and shut the hell up.


You just want to be mad. It was a simple point of contention. Joe lied and how do you know what the Clintons financial loss was or wasn't? Breitbart? Limbaugh? Hannity? Some other rightwing spokesperson?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bush went pro immigration, McCain's only attribute was Palin, the gang of 8 sunk him and you see how far he has fallen, Romney went soft on Obama.
> Is that what you were looking for?


So you will always find an excuse for your shifting with the winds . . . and where do you think those winds that you go with are coming from?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just want to be mad. It was a simple point of contention. Joe lied and how do you know what the Clintons financial loss was or wasn't? Breitbart? Limbaugh? Hannity? Some other rightwing spokesperson?


I didn't lie, didn't you read my post where I said I couldn't understand the hick?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you will always find an excuse for your shifting with the winds . . . and where do you think those winds that you go with are coming from?


Maybe I am just not as partisan as you? Unconditional love only involves my kids, not politicians. Are you still proud of the BJ vote? How about the HRC one or two? How about Obama?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thank you, #5 on schedule?


Yes sir.  She will be ready for their exhibition but not for France.  They are being very careful.  They are planning on winning it all this year.  No tears this time.  For my player second place is worse than 8th place.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe I am just not as partisan as you? Unconditional love only involves my kids, not politicians. Are you still proud of the BJ vote? How about the HRC one or two? How about Obama?


I am not partisan but my parents taught me to recognize right from wrong and to not be silent about it.  My mom had the national guard escorting her to class and even having her in this white private school was considered “radical” and “liberal.”  You need to get on the right side of history so that your descendants aren’t ashamed of you and what you stood for.  America will be a majority brown country eventually whether you like it or not and we will be stronger because the true identity of America is a melting pot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just want to be mad. It was a simple point of contention. Joe lied and how do you know what the Clintons financial loss was or wasn't? Breitbart? Limbaugh? Hannity? Some other rightwing spokesperson?


The Clinton's taxes, earnings & debt are easily researched.
Read the article I posted. 
Or  google: Clinton said he "left the White House $16 million in debt." - fact check
Why do you insist on telling folks what they want or think or feel?
I'm not mad about the Clinton's, not mad about Obama, I'm sadden by Trump, but I'm mostly sorry for you...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> I am not partisan but my parents taught me to recognize right from wrong and to not be silent about it.  My mom had the national guard escorting her to class and even having her in this white private school was considered “radical” and “liberal.”  You need to get on the right side of history so that your descendants aren’t ashamed of you and what you stood for.  America will be a majority brown country eventually whether you like it or not and we will be stronger because the true identity of America is a melting pot.


I don't care what color people are, as long as they are here legally.
I heard a story the other day on Larry Elder about George Wallace going to MLK's church to ask forgiveness 14 years after he was shot, pretty moving story that I have not heard before.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't lie, didn't you read my post where I said I couldn't understand the hick?


You wrote 60 mil when it was 16, big difference. You and yours stretch the truth all the time, it's all you got. Making something out of nothing, or very little, was a cottage industry for nutters and is now a full blown operation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe I am just not as partisan as you? Unconditional love only involves my kids, not politicians. Are you still proud of the BJ vote? How about the HRC one or two? How about Obama?


You certainly have issues, comprehension and awareness being a couple of them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> I am not partisan but my parents taught me to recognize right from wrong and to not be silent about it.  My mom had the national guard escorting her to class and even having her in this white private school was considered “radical” and “liberal.”  You need to get on the right side of history so that your descendants aren’t ashamed of you and what you stood for.  America will be a majority brown country eventually whether you like it or not and we will be stronger because the true identity of America is a melting pot.


The world is majority brown, always has been.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The world is majority brown, always has been.


Like your shorts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Clinton's taxes, earnings & debt are easily researched.
> Read the article I posted.
> Or  google: Clinton said he "left the White House $16 million in debt." - fact check
> Why do you insist on telling folks what they want or think or feel?
> I'm not mad about the Clinton's, not mad about Obama, I'm sadden by Trump, but I'm mostly sorry for you...


My issue was with joe's intentional mischaracterization (always is, it's what he does and believes in), but nice try on attempting to change the venue (narrative) as you attempt to erect a straw man to your liking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You wrote 60 mil when it was 16, big difference. You and yours stretch the truth all the time, it's all you got. Making something out of nothing, or very little, was a cottage industry for nutters and is now a full blown operation.


I heard it on the radio, do you understand that I heard the marbled mouth hick incorrectly?
What is the difference, do you think they were really 16 million in debt when they left?

  I know he is above lying and all.
*Bill Clinton--"I did not have sexual relations with that woman" - YouTube*
▶ 0:40


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I heard it on the radio, do you understand that I heard the marbled mouth hick incorrectly?
> What is the difference, do you think they were really 16 million in debt when they left?
> 
> View attachment 2737  I know he is above lying and all.
> ...


He looked like a fool saying that I know that much. The old white, male hierarchy that Bill and Trump represent are a dying breed. Neither can just come out and apologize sincerely (not at all in Trump's case).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He looked like a fool saying that I know that much. The old white, male hierarchy that Bill and Trump represent are a dying breed. Neither can just come out and apologize sincerely (not at all in Trump's case).


Have you heard me be critical of trump?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you heard me be critical of trump?


Only in a preemptive manner.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only in a preemptive manner.


Disingenuous, at best.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that the deal wasn’t the best but it was better than no deal and allowing the Russians and Chinese to make clandestine deals with them that undermine our security.  There is no perfect deal with rogue actors and enemy states.  All you can do is keep them at the table and incentivize them to be as cooperative and transparent as possible.
> 
> I know it sucks but not everyone shares American ideals.  Not even our current administration....
> 
> Good luck to you and your player sir.


What exactly was "the deal", and how do you know it did any of the things you listed?
Bribing bad actors never seemed like a good way to do business to me, especially when we hold all the cards.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> I am not partisan but my parents taught me to recognize right from wrong and to not be silent about it.  My mom had the national guard escorting her to class and even having her in this white private school was considered “radical” and “liberal.”  You need to get on the right side of history so that your descendants aren’t ashamed of you and what you stood for.  America will be a majority brown country eventually whether you like it or not and we will be stronger because the true identity of America is a melting pot.


There was a right and wrong then, just as there is a right and wrong now.
What you face today is a testament to your mother and others like her.
Its a great country. MAGA.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I heard it on the radio, do you understand that I heard the marbled mouth hick incorrectly?
> What is the difference, do you think they were really 16 million in debt when they left?
> 
> View attachment 2737  I know he is above lying and all.
> ...


Let’s not get into liars because Trump, McConnell, Ryan and the whole gang are just varying degrees of hypocritical anti-American liars.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There was a right and wrong then, just as there is a right and wrong now.
> What you face today is a testament to your mother and others like her.
> Its a great country. MAGA.


The 1960’s were not great sir.  Prior to the civil rights movement America was pretty $hitty for people who looked like me and my family so I much prefer this bad but slowly improving country to the hellish nightmare that it was before.  I thought that you were a student of history sir.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Let’s not get into liars because Trump, McConnell, Ryan and the whole gang are just varying degrees of hypocritical anti-American liars.


Not a fan of Ryan or McConnell, but Trump is killing it. Obama, Pelosi and Reid? Not exactly the poster boys for honesty.
Can you please tell us all how  and who passed the health care bill?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What exactly was "the deal", and how do you know it did any of the things you listed?
> Bribing bad actors never seemed like a good way to do business to me, especially when we hold all the cards.


The deal was pretty clear and the key highlight was access to inspections and financial incentives (clearly the only incentive that most of the elite understand) allowing them to sell oil, use the normal financial avenues (clean money that doesn’t get seized).  I could go into the economics of it but I really doubt that you care.  You clearly have your mind made up and I seriously doubt that you know all of the FACTS (you can’t get the from FoxSpews bro).


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not a fan of Ryan or McConnell, but Trump is killing it. Obama, Pelosi and Reid? Not exactly the poster boys for honesty.
> Can you please tell us all how  and who passed the health care bill?


Economics lessons again.  Dump and the Republican majority have been actively sabotaging it, Medicare and Social Security all to finance a tax cut.  Look my wife is a business owner and files as an S Corp so we win with the tax cut but we aren’t your average situation.  Thanks to their stupid attempt at superheating the economy and spitting in the face of fiscal conservatism in the next 10 years there is going to be hell to pay (and a democratic president will have to pull us out again).

You have to let go of your partisanship and look at the big picture bro.


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> The 1960’s were not great sir.  Prior to the civil rights movement America was pretty $hitty for people who looked like me and my family so I much prefer this bad but slowly improving country to the hellish nightmare that it was before.  I thought that you were a student of history sir.


You're arguing with a self-admitted troll.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 8, 2018)

espola said:


> You're arguing with a self-admitted troll.


He has his moments but I believe he is a good person.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Economics lessons again.  Dump and the Republican majority have been actively sabotaging it, Medicare and Social Security all to finance a tax cut.  Look my wife is a business owner and files as an S Corp so we win with the tax cut but we aren’t your average situation.  Thanks to their stupid attempt at superheating the economy and spitting in the face of fiscal conservatism in the next 10 years there is going to be hell to pay (and a democratic president will have to pull us out again).
> 
> You have to let go of your partisanship and look at the big picture bro.


So it is just like QE1&2? I think they are all a bunch of crooks pretty much.
I believe Obama built in when this would collapse.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So it is just like QE1&2? I think they are all a bunch of crooks pretty much.
> I believe Obama built in when this would collapse.


You just made me spit out my drunk with that one sir.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

espola said:


> You're arguing with a self-admitted troll.


You really thing Ricky is a troll?
I disagree.
You, on the other hand, definitely are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> The 1960’s were not great sir.  Prior to the civil rights movement America was pretty $hitty for people who looked like me and my family so I much prefer this bad but slowly improving country to the hellish nightmare that it was before.  I thought that you were a student of history sir.


The 1960s were pivotal in the greatness of our great nation.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> The deal was pretty clear and the key highlight was access to inspections and financial incentives (clearly the only incentive that most of the elite understand) allowing them to sell oil, use the normal financial avenues (clean money that doesn’t get seized).  I could go into the economics of it but I really doubt that you care.  You clearly have your mind made up and I seriously doubt that you know all of the FACTS (you can’t get the from FoxSpews bro).


Not an answer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

espola said:


> You're arguing with a self-admitted troll.


Takes one to know one, Magoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> He has his moments but I believe he is a good person.


Im every bit as good as you are.
Probably just as worse too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

There is a difference, slight, but a difference between being a troll and trolling . . . joe is the former as he does it all the time, Ricky is guilty of the later as he dabbles.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is a difference, slight, but a difference between being a troll and trolling . . . joe is the former as he does it all the time, Ricky is guilty of the later as he dabbles.


What does that make you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What does that make you?


A realist.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A realist.


No, it makes you a hypocrite.

...that's a nice as I can put it, sorry champ.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, it makes you a hypocrite.
> 
> ...that's a nice as I can put it, sorry champ.


DUBS are the champs and we are happy!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> DUBS are the champs and we are happy!


Im happy for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im happy for you.


LeBron not so much, but at least he took it like a man . . . James Harden wasn't so gracious.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not an answer.


That is an answer.  The first sentence was very succinct.  As I stated it allows all manner of inspections and restricts their ability to enrich uranium in return they get access to normal financial markets and relief of sanctions which limit them from a wide variety of global benefits.  That is as simple as I can put it.  What is your point?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What exactly was "the deal", and how do you know it did any of the things you listed?
> Bribing bad actors never seemed like a good way to do business to me, especially when we hold all the cards.


What makes you think that we hold all the cards?  With the dismantling of our cyberwarfare apparatus China is stealing our military tech from the servers of our contractors and seriously investing in countering our naval advantage.  We already pay Russia hundreds of millions to launch stuff into space for us.  The European Union only trails our GDP by 2 trillion bucks.  China is trying to subjugate all of Asia and set up a trading bloc that surpasses the economic output of us and our sphere of influence and with 4 times our population they could do it.  

Xenophobia and illegal, unilateral, isolationist moves by our corrupt and incompetent administration aren’t going to keep the rest of the world from moving forward.  All that it will do is embolden and justify the world’s bad actors, permanently damage relationships with our allies and succeed in causing us to lose global economic clout and to give up our seat at the head of the negotiating table.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> What makes you think that we hold all the cards?  With the dismantling of our cyberwarfare apparatus China is stealing our military tech from the servers of our contractors and seriously investing in countering our naval advantage.  We already pay Russia hundreds of millions to launch stuff into space for us.  The European Union only trails our GDP by 2 trillion bucks.  China is trying to subjugate all of Asia and set up a trading bloc that surpasses the economic output of us and our sphere of influence and with 4 times our population they could do it.
> 
> Xenophobia and illegal, unilateral, isolationist moves by our corrupt and incompetent administration aren’t going to keep the rest of the world from moving forward.  All that it will do is embolden and justify the world’s bad actors, permanently damage relationships with our allies and succeed in causing us to lose global economic clout and to give up our seat at the head of the negotiating table.


You are of course making a rational assessment and trying to relay it to a crowd who are conditioned to respond to an emotional or fear based stimuli . . . hence the response, "Not an answer."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> That is an answer.  The first sentence was very succinct.  As I stated it allows all manner of inspections and restricts their ability to enrich uranium in return they get access to normal financial markets and relief of sanctions which limit them from a wide variety of global benefits.  That is as simple as I can put it.  What is your point?


Read this. I posted it before but I dont think anyone read it.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=17&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjs6s2W8MbbAhUBpYMKHT3PDQgQ1ScIogEwEA&url=https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/09/22/iran-nuclear-deal-bomb-215636&usg=AOvVaw2wiq2bhTzcli4y6e6ViGDY


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> What makes you think that we hold all the cards?  With the dismantling of our cyberwarfare apparatus China is stealing our military tech from the servers of our contractors and seriously investing in countering our naval advantage.  We already pay Russia hundreds of millions to launch stuff into space for us.  The European Union only trails our GDP by 2 trillion bucks.  China is trying to subjugate all of Asia and set up a trading bloc that surpasses the economic output of us and our sphere of influence and with 4 times our population they could do it.
> 
> Xenophobia and illegal, unilateral, isolationist moves by our corrupt and incompetent administration aren’t going to keep the rest of the world from moving forward.  All that it will do is embolden and justify the world’s bad actors, permanently damage relationships with our allies and succeed in causing us to lose global economic clout and to give up our seat at the head of the negotiating table.


We have had politicians concede and kowtow to foreign despots and rogue regimes my entire life.
I like the new plan.
Maybe Im wrong, but I doubt it, and you people only have six years and change before another career politician comes in and screws the pooch again.
Just knuckle under, grit your teeth, and hang in there, amigo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> What makes you think that we hold all the cards?  With the dismantling of our cyberwarfare apparatus China is stealing our military tech from the servers of our contractors and seriously investing in countering our naval advantage.  We already pay Russia hundreds of millions to launch stuff into space for us.  The European Union only trails our GDP by 2 trillion bucks.  China is trying to subjugate all of Asia and set up a trading bloc that surpasses the economic output of us and our sphere of influence and with 4 times our population they could do it.
> 
> Xenophobia and illegal, unilateral, isolationist moves by our corrupt and incompetent administration aren’t going to keep the rest of the world from moving forward.  All that it will do is embolden and justify the world’s bad actors, permanently damage relationships with our allies and succeed in causing us to lose global economic clout and to give up our seat at the head of the negotiating table.


There is nothing illegal about walking away from a bad deal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are of course making a rational assessment and trying to relay it to a crowd who are conditioned to respond to an emotional or fear based stimuli . . . hence the response, "Not an answer."


TDS.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There is nothing illegal about walking away from a bad deal.


There is if you're doing it because you're being blackmailed. 

Which is why I would say as why millions of Americans who are both Republican and Democrats, calling for the Russia investigation into Trump and Putin's side deals.  I'm glad congress listened to their calls.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

tenacious said:


> There is if you're doing it because you're being blackmailed.
> 
> Which is why I would say as why millions of Americans who are both Republican and Democrats, calling for the Russia investigation into Trump and Putin's side deals.  I'm glad congress listened to their calls.


Hello?,.. yes, this is 2016 and we want our conspiracy theory back.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Read this. I posted it before but I dont think anyone read it.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=17&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjs6s2W8MbbAhUBpYMKHT3PDQgQ1ScIogEwEA&url=https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/09/22/iran-nuclear-deal-bomb-215636&usg=AOvVaw2wiq2bhTzcli4y6e6ViGDY


Cloaked regime change? This from the guy that says Iran is about to implode?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/global-opinions/wp/2017/07/05/its-time-to-prepare-for-irans-political-collapse/?utm_term=.2b1c5fdbd2d4


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hello?,.. yes, this is 2016 and we want our conspiracy theory back.


You don't watch the real news do you? Remember, if it keeps happening to you with different people (when all the media sources are reporting similar activity) it may not be them, it may be you (the Trump admin in this case). The whole world seems to see a lot of things (many right out in the open on full display like Trump and Co's attempts to cover up) that you people in the bubble are oblivious to.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hello?,.. yes, this is 2016 and we want our conspiracy theory back.


Maybe that's how this is playing out on planet Looney-tune?  I can't speak for that... any more then I can speak to Trumps claims that he can pardon himself for any crimes he commits while in office.  If that's what you believe then that's on you amigo.

Here on planet Earth if you don't take my word that there is something to this Russia Investigation that has already resulted in the indictment of over 20 Trump associates; then go ask Paul Ryan, Mitch McConnell and Jeff Sessions.  They have all said it's a legitimate investigation.  Just say'n...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Paul Ryan, Mitch McConnell and Jeff Sessions have all said it's legitimate.


I have a feeling secretly they hope the buffoon goes down in flames, and then they could wash their hands of the whole thing and go back to screwing us their way without all the unnecessary drama and crude activities.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Maybe that's how this is playing out on planet Looney-tune?  I can't speak for that... any more then I can speak to Trumps claims that he can pardon himself for any crimes he commits while in office.  If that's what you believe then that's on you amigo.
> 
> Here on planet Earth if you don't take my word that there is something to this Russia Investigation that has already resulted in the indictment of over 20 Trump associates; then go ask Paul Ryan, Mitch McConnell and Jeff Sessions.  They have all said it's a legitimate investigation.  Just say'n...


Twenty indictments? How many of those show any collusion with the Trump campaign and russian officials to alter (steal) the election from cankles?
Impressive.
Imagine what they could do if they had an actual case.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Twenty indictments? How many of those show any collusion with the Trump campaign and russian officials to alter (steal) the election from cankles?
> Impressive.
> Imagine what they could do if they had an actual case.


I got this one Zfuckingro.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are of course making a rational assessment and trying to relay it to a crowd who are conditioned to respond to an emotional or fear based stimuli . . . hence the response, "Not an answer."


Yes of course he is Sigmond...
You remind me of Vizzini


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have a feeling secretly they hope the buffoon goes down in flames, and then they could wash their hands of the whole thing and go back to screwing us their way without all the unnecessary drama and crude activities.


The republican establishment has always hoped Trump gets bounced.
Why would anything be different today?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There is nothing illegal about walking away from a bad deal.


The illegal actions are the trade sanctions.  Walking away from a deal is just bad form and screws with our credibility.  We are only 330 million of over 7 billion people on the Earth.  If we are seen as being a country that pulls out of deals that are executed in good faith we no longer have any moral high ground on the rest of world.  How would you feel if everyone in your life that you signed a contract with decided not to honor it after the fact because they don’t like the deal?  You are smart enough to no that position is ridiculous.  Stop coming at me with arguments that have no substance.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Twenty indictments? How many of those show any collusion with the Trump campaign and russian officials to alter (steal) the election from cankles?
> Impressive.
> Imagine what they could do if they had an actual case.


Why is your guy and his talking dummy Giuliani bringing up the false claim that s president can pardon himself?  Do you agree with him being able to pardon himself once Mueller lays out the entire case in his final report?  Why are they trying so hard to cover it up, so hard in fact that their grifting of the US taxpayers and obvious pay for play by him, his cabinet and associates is going on out in the open?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are smart .


Thank you.
Did you read the article I posted?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Why is your guy and his talking dummy Giuliani bringing up the false claim that s president can pardon himself?  Do you agree with him being able to pardon himself once Mueller lays out the entire case in his final report?  Why are they trying so hard to cover it up, so hard in fact that their grifting of the US taxpayers and obvious pay for play by him, his cabinet and associates is going on out in the open?


You and the rest of the leftist lemming pack got trolled,...again.
Its like groundhog day.
Trump drops a hook and you people fill up his boat.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Signed contract...should an executive order or agreement that was never presented to Congress carry as much weight as an agreement or treaty passed by Congress?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Signed contract...should an executive order or agreement that was never presented to Congress carry as much weight as an agreement or treaty passed by Congress?


I wasnt going to bring that up, but yeah, there's that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

I don't know how you enter into a deal that's not even legally binding with a country that shouts death to America and wants to wipe our closest Ally off the map. They have cheated and lied about their program and finance much of the terrorism in the middle East. I don't get it.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You and the rest of the leftist lemming pack got trolled,...again.
> Its like groundhog day.
> Trump drops a hook and you people fill up his boat.


You are clearly far from understanding me and what I am about.  You should spend some time in the south or the Caribbean so that you can get some perspective.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are clearly far from understanding me and what I am about.  You should spend some time in the south or the Caribbean so that you can get some perspective.


Spent time in both places.
I just gave you a little counter jab to see if you were paying attention.
In any regard, this discussion isnt about you.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know how you enter into a deal that's not even legally binding with a country that shouts death to America and wants to wipe our closest Ally off the map. They have cheated and lied about their program and finance much of the terrorism in the middle East. I don't get it.


Israel is not our closest ally France and Britain are.  It is a country that we created at the end of World War I by basically kicking the people of Palestine (you know the country that was there at the time) to the curb.  You should talk to a Lebanese or Jordanian Palestinian it will make you cry.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know how you enter into a deal that's not even legally binding with a country that shouts death to America and wants to wipe our closest Ally off the map. They have cheated and lied about their program and finance much of the terrorism in the middle East. I don't get it.


Did you read the article I posted from politico?
Its a very well written summation of "the deal".


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Spent time in both places.
> I just gave you a little counter jab to see if you were paying attention.
> In any regard, this discussion isnt about you.


Touché sir.  Glad to see that you still have your sense  of humor.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Israel is not our closest ally France and Britain are.  It is a country that we created at the end of World War I by basically kicking the people of Palestine (you know the country that was there at the time) to the curb.  You should talk to a Lebanese or Jordanian Palestinian it will make you cry.


Israel is our closest ally in the region and the only western power in the region as well


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Touché sir.  Glad to see that you still have your sense  of humor.


Humor is the best negotiator.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Israel is not our closest ally France and Britain are.  It is a country that we created at the end of World War I by basically kicking the people of Palestine (you know the country that was there at the time) to the curb.  You should talk to a Lebanese or Jordanian Palestinian it will make you cry.





MakeAPlay said:


> Israel is not our closest ally France and Britain are.  It is a country that we created at the end of World War I by basically kicking the people of Palestine (you know the country that was there at the time) to the curb.  You should talk to a Lebanese or Jordanian Palestinian it will make you cry.


One of my best friends is from lebanon, he has been here over 45 years and his mom got blown up when his ex fiance's ex boyfriend sent them a package when visiting Lebanon where she is from.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you read the article I posted from politico?
> Its a very well written summation of "the deal".


Yes it is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> The illegal actions are the trade sanctions.  Walking away from a deal is just bad form and screws with our credibility.  We are only 330 million of over 7 billion people on the Earth.  If we are seen as being a country that pulls out of deals that are executed in good faith we no longer have any moral high ground on the rest of world.  How would you feel if everyone in your life that you signed a contract with decided not to honor it after the fact because they don’t like the deal?  You are smart enough to no that position is ridiculous.  Stop coming at me with arguments that have no substance.


It has become glaringly obvious that if the USA is going to be seen as just another one of Trump's shady businesses, and run as such, the POTUS has way to much sway in this system . . . oh wait, where's the checks and balance of congress? I wonder if America will realize ALL those who collude with Trump are helping ruin it?


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> You are clearly far from understanding me and what I am about.  You should spend some time in the south or the Caribbean so that you can get some perspective.


*The problem is YOU do not understand the TRUTH.*

*Fantasy is NOT Reality.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It has become glaringly obvious that if the USA is going to be seen as just another one of Trump's shady businesses, and run as such, the POTUS has way to much sway in this system . . . oh wait, where's the checks and balance of congress? I wonder if America will realize ALL those who collude with Trump are helping ruin it?


Where is your welding shield?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

No big deal, just Iran finally admitting it helped the 9/11 hijackers
22 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/06/08/no-big-deal-just-iran-finally-admitting-it-helped-the-911-hijackers/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjmmNmM0cfbAhXhs1kKHfDIDdQQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw01PDelrzCOnt2y12rg6Yzp


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No big deal, just Iran finally admitting it helped the 9/11 hijackers
> 22 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/06/08/no-big-deal-just-iran-finally-admitting-it-helped-the-911-hijackers/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjmmNmM0cfbAhXhs1kKHfDIDdQQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw01PDelrzCOnt2y12rg6Yzp



*That makes me sick.....*

*And those pallets of cash went over there....F@#k them..*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That makes me sick.....*
> 
> *And those pallets of cash went over there....F@#k them..*


What the fuck does booty think?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No big deal, just Iran finally admitting it helped the 9/11 hijackers
> 22 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2018/06/08/no-big-deal-just-iran-finally-admitting-it-helped-the-911-hijackers/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjmmNmM0cfbAhXhs1kKHfDIDdQQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw01PDelrzCOnt2y12rg6Yzp


Pizza-gate news agency.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pizza-gate news agency.


Bag-o- rats.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 9, 2018)

The war on Democracy as through the eyes of Bill Maher... "... bring on the recession." What a true American!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The war on Democracy as through the eyes of Bill Maher... "... bring on the recession." What a true American!!


He needs his ass kicked.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Israel is not our closest ally France and Britain are.  It is a country that we created at the end of World War I by basically kicking the people of Palestine (you know the country that was there at the time) to the curb.  You should talk to a Lebanese or Jordanian Palestinian it will make you cry.


WWII...created after WWII by the United Nations - 1947
The United Nations proposed separate Palestinian & Jewish states.
The Palestinians declined, the Jews having just been through the halocaust, accepted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> WWII...created after WWII by the United Nations - 1947
> The United Nations proposed separate Palestinian & Jewish states.
> The Palestinians declined, the Jews having just been through the halocaust, accepted.


At least this time you were close?

On May 14, 1948, David Ben-Gurion, the head of the Jewish Agency, proclaimed the establishment of the State of Israel. U.S. President Harry S. Truman recognized the new nation on the same day.

https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/creation-israel


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> WWII...created after WWII by the United Nations - 1947
> The United Nations proposed separate Palestinian & Jewish states.
> The Palestinians declined, the Jews having just been through the halocaust, accepted.


In 1922, the League of Nations gave United Kingdom a mandate to rule over the Palestine territory taken from the Ottoman Empire as a result of WWI.  Included in the mandate documents was a declaration for "the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2018)

If happens here it can and is happening anywhere . . . or Putin's war against the west. But ask a nutter, "Nothing to see here, move along, praise the supreme leader he alone knows what's best!"


The chairman of the British Parliament's media committee said Sunday that a millionaire backer of the successful campaign to leave the European Union has questions to answer about his contacts with Russian officials.

Lawmaker Damian Collins said his committee plans to question Arron Banks, co-founder of the Leave.EU campaign group, later this week. The announcement came after the Sunday Times newspaper reported that Banks' contact with Russian officials was more extensive than previously acknowledged.

"He said he only met the Russian ambassador on one occasion; we now know it was more than that. There were trips to Moscow, you know, supposedly lucrative business deals offered. Did those business deals go through?" Collins said in an interview with the BBC. "Was that money made used in political campaigning? I think these are all important questions, and I think people will want to know the answer."

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/world/c1d6ccb4-6cb2-11e8-be97-3b5f4b46834b/


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> WWII...created after WWII by the United Nations - 1947
> The United Nations proposed separate Palestinian & Jewish states.
> The Palestinians declined, the Jews having just been through the halocaust, accepted.


Why would Palestine accept a deal that partitions their country (that they have lived in for over a thousand years) and gives them the equivalent of a county.  The holocaust was one of the biggest tragedies in history but seizing the country of Palestine was a tragedy too.


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Why would Palestine accept a deal that partitions their country (that they have lived in for over a thousand years) and gives them the equivalent of a county.  The holocaust was one of the biggest tragedies in history but seizing the country of Palestine was a tragedy too.


Israel was a product of European politics, not Middle Eastern politics.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Why would Palestine accept a deal that partitions their country (that they have lived in for over a thousand years) and gives them the equivalent of a county.  The holocaust was one of the biggest tragedies in history but seizing the country of Palestine was a tragedy too.


Do you think everyone should just go back to where their ancestors came from?


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you think everyone should just go back to where their ancestors came from?


Are you looking for an easy way out of the discussion?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you looking for an easy way out of the discussion?


Im looking for an answer to my question.
It wasnt directed to you, but you can give it a shot.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Israel is not our closest ally France and Britain are.  It is a country that we created at the end of World War I by basically kicking the people of Palestine (you know the country that was there at the time) to the curb.  You should talk to a Lebanese or Jordanian Palestinian it will make you cry.


*Israel is one of our closest allies, do some research. You're trying to Bullshit your History.*
*France and Britain are " Supposed " to be Very close Allies, but lately it seems they throw *
*America under the bus for their own financial gain.....*

*As for the land of " Israel " it's always been Israel and not created. Nor did the United States*
*" create " Israel after WWI, it was inhabited by Arabs at the time....The area you refer to *
*as the State of Palestine is Wrong....It's a region not a State, the people who claim they*
*are Palestinian are Arabic and they are who sparsly populated the region. The British created*
*Palestine and the temporary monetary system until they were pressured to return the *
*region to the rightful inhabitants of the land Called Israel....Revisionist History is what *
*you are peddling and it's disingenuous at the very least.....*
*The long term history of the area Israelite's inhabited is in ALL*
*the History books and it describes how the Romans destroyed the *
*inhabitants and relabeled the region, yet they persevered and reclaimed the land many times....  *
*Do you research before peddling Fake History....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Pizza-gate* news agency.



*You mean the News agencies that Hide the TRUTH about the item in Red....*
*Those would be :*
*CNN*
*MSNBC*
*ABC*
*NBC*
*CBS*
*PBS*
*Etc.....*


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you think everyone should just go back to where their ancestors came from?


The question for Israel is not whether the recent immigrants should go back, but whether the long-term residents can stay.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

espola said:


> The question for Israel is not whether the recent immigrants should go back, but whether the long-term residents can stay.


Is that a "no"?


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2018)

*E-Spola Golf Ball Stola doesn't give straight answers.....*


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you think everyone should just go back to where their ancestors came from?


Since everyone is from Africa that is a moot question.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Israel is one of our closest allies, do some research. You're trying to Bullshit your History.*
> *France and Britain are " Supposed " to be Very close Allies, but lately it seems they throw *
> *America under the bus for their own financial gain.....*
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me dumbass?  You are the one that needs to check your history.  You fucking moron.  That was over two thousand years ago. Should we reset the map to how it was then.  Are you suggesting that we should hand North America back to the natives?  You are the fucking dumbest person on this forum.  You seriously can’t believe that crap.  You are so uninformed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At least this time you were close?
> 
> On May 14, 1948, David Ben-Gurion, the head of the Jewish Agency, proclaimed the establishment of the State of Israel. U.S. President Harry S. Truman recognized the new nation on the same day.
> 
> https://history.state.gov/milestones/1945-1952/creation-israel


Reading comprehension once again?
PROPOSED - I assumed we all knew what the word proposed means.
It did take a year for the process to complete.
Let me reprint my post for you Duck...
_WWII...created after WWII by the United Nations - 1947
The United Nations *proposed* separate Palestinian & Jewish states.
The Palestinians declined, the Jews having just been through the halocaust, accepted._

From wikipoo...
*On 15 May 1947*, the General Assembly of the newly formed United Nations resolved that the United Nations Special Committee on Palestine be created "to prepare for consideration at the next regular session of the Assembly a report on the question of Palestine."[150] In the Report of the Committee dated 3 September 1947 to the General Assembly,[151] *the majority of the Committee in Chapter VI proposed a plan to replace the British Mandate with "an independent Arab State, an independent Jewish State, and the City of Jerusalem* ... the last to be under an International Trusteeship System."[152] On 29 November 1947, the General Assembly adopted Resolution 181 (II) recommending the adoption and implementation of the _Plan of Partition with Economic Union_.[29] The plan attached to the resolution was essentially that proposed by the majority of the Committee in the report of 3 September. *The Jewish Agency, which was the recognized representative of the Jewish community, accepted the plan*.[31][32] *The Arab League and Arab Higher Committee of Palestine rejected it, and indicated that they would reject any other plan of partition.*[30][153] On the following day, 1 December 1947, the Arab Higher Committee proclaimed a three-day strike, and Arab gangs began attacking Jewish targets.[154] The Jews were initially on the defensive as civil war broke out, but in early April 1948 moved onto the offensive.[155][156] The Arab Palestinian economy collapsed and 250,000 Palestinian Arabs fled or were expelled.[157]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Why would Palestine accept a deal that partitions their country (that they have lived in for over a thousand years) and gives them the equivalent of a county.  The holocaust was one of the biggest tragedies in history but seizing the country of Palestine was a tragedy too.


Apparently the United Nations deemed the partition to be fair. 
I can understand the feelings of the Palestinians, probably similar to what Native Americans felt when their land was taken away by the US government.
Given the recent history of the area, considering that Israel has won all major conflicts since the forming of the country & the fact that Egypt (Gaza) & Jordan (West Bank) have signed peace agreements with Israel. Perhaps it's time the Palestinians rethink their stand regarding the peace process.


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> WWII...created after WWII by the United Nations - 1947
> The United Nations proposed separate Palestinian & Jewish states.
> The Palestinians declined, the Jews having just been through the halocaust, accepted.


Why would the Palestinians agree to give away control of half of their country to an immigrant minority?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would the Palestinians agree to give away control of half of their country to an immigrant minority?


Sounds like California, doesn't it? Maybe we need to hire the Israelis to take care of things.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would the Palestinians agree to give away control of half of their country to an immigrant minority?


They didn't.
As soon as the Israeli's declared independence, the Palestinians, Egyptians, & Jordanians attacked Israel & fought the 1948 Arab - Israeli War.
As I stated above, Israel has won all the major battles since and has signed peace agreements with Egypt & Jordan.
Perhaps it's time for the Palestinians to do the same...?


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> They didn't.
> As soon as the Israeli's declared independence, the Palestinians, Egyptians, & Jordanians attacked Israel & fought the 1948 Arab - Israeli War.
> As I stated above, Israel has won all the major battles since and has signed peace agreements with Egypt & Jordan.
> Perhaps it's time for the Palestinians to do the same...?


I was referring to what you said -- "The Palestinians declined".


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Since everyone is from Africa that is a moot question.



*What a Liar and Dumb....!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2018)

espola said:


> I was referring to what you said -- "The Palestinians declined".


That's what they did.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2018)

*Modern Humans Came Out of Africa, "Definitive" Study Says*
James Owen
for National Geographic News
July 18, 2007

We are solely children of Africa—with no Neandertals or island-dwelling "hobbits" in our family tree, according to a new study.

Scientists who compared the skulls and DNA of human remains from around the world say their results point to modern humans (_Homo sapiens_) having a single origin in Africa.

The study didn't find any evidence to suggest that human species living elsewhere in the world contributed to our direct ancestors' make-up.

A team led by Andrea Manica at the University of Cambridge, England, combined analysis of global genetic variations with comparisons of more than 6,000 skulls from more than a hundred ancient human populations.

The team found that loss of genetic diversity was very closely mirrored by reduced physical variation the farther away people lived from Africa. (Explore our human roots.)

entire article:
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/07/070718-african-origin.html


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would the Palestinians agree to give away control of half of their country to an immigrant minority?


*The people You call ( Palestinians ) are of Arab decent *
*and have no country to barter with....No official Country*
*of Palestine ever existed...The name is Roman in origin and *
*the British supported an " Area " called Palestine in the 1900's*
*til 1930's or so...nothing more.*
*The present Jewish people residing in Israel are the *
*rightful occupants of the land their ancestors once inhabited*
*for ages.....and were forced from numerous times through out*
*History.....*
*After WWII they were given their rightful land/area back....*


http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/origin-of-quot-palestine-quot


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's what they did.


Any rational people would.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Any rational people would.


I agree.


After seventy years of fighting and losing, one would think rational people would sue for peace...


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> After seventy years of fighting and losing, one would think rational people would sue for peace...


That would make you a loser.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2018)

espola said:


> That would make you a loser.


Magoo..you seem confused. I didn't lose anything.
I'll try to help, have you taken your meds? How much wine have you consumed today?
Take notes if need be...the Palestinians are the losers, they are the ones who have had their asses handed to them time & time again.
The Jordanians and the Egyptians made peace with Israel.
The Palestinians should do the same.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Modern Humans Came Out of Africa, "Definitive" Study Says*
> James Owen
> for National Geographic News
> July 18, 2007
> ...



https://medium.com/@johnhawks/the-story-of-modern-human-origins-just-got-more-complicated-9e435bea24f6

*I'm not buying the " One " source development premise...*
*Too many diverse aspects of Humans goes way back past the *
*3 - 400,000 year + data....*

*I suspect several distinct groups developed independent of*
*each other .....There's just no other way to describe having *
*so many diverse intellectual groups of Humans on this planet...*
*Most of the ancestral traits are based on the " One " source premise.*
*The last two or so years discoveries has cast serious doubt on those*
*previous " One " source origins.... *

*Furthermore, who's to say any of us are native of this planet.....*
*No ones rewound time to observe the true origins of Humans *
*on this planet....*
*The possibilities of life forms just like us are endless in the Cosmos.*

*Just my Opinion.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Since everyone is from Africa that is a moot question.


Its a question that is pertinent to the topic.
Can you answer it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> https://medium.com/@johnhawks/the-story-of-modern-human-origins-just-got-more-complicated-9e435bea24f6
> 
> *I'm not buying the " One " source development premise...*
> *Too many diverse aspects of Humans goes way back past the *
> ...


Booty?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> https://medium.com/@johnhawks/the-story-of-modern-human-origins-just-got-more-complicated-9e435bea24f6
> 
> *I'm not buying the " One " source development premise...*
> *Too many diverse aspects of Humans goes way back past the *
> ...


Have you had your DNA charted/traced?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Why would the Palestinians agree to give away control of half of their country to an immigrant minority?


Imigrant minority... hey E. Where did these imigrants originate from? Where did their ancestors call home?


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Imigrant minority... hey E. Where did these imigrants originate from? Where did their ancestors call home?


Eastern Europe, mostly.  During the Zionist migration period, which started a short time after 1880.  The Jewish population proportion in Palestine rose from about 3%  in 1800 to about 30% by 1947.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographic_history_of_Palestine_(region)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Eastern Europe, mostly.  During the Zionist migration period, which started a short time after 1880.  The Jewish population proportion in Palestine rose from about 3%  in 1800 to about 30% by 1947.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographic_history_of_Palestine_(region)


Two hundred years?
Go back a bit farther, go back a couple thousand years, say 3,000 years, back to Abraham, Jacob, David & Soloman

see:
https://www.science.co.il/israel-history/


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Two hundred years?
> Go back a bit farther, go back a couple thousand years, say 3,000 years, back to Abraham, Jacob, David & Soloman
> 
> see:
> https://www.science.co.il/israel-history/


And who did they take it from?

Please continue.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Eastern Europe, mostly.  During the Zionist migration period, which started a short time after 1880.  The Jewish population proportion in Palestine rose from about 3%  in 1800 to about 30% by 1947.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographic_history_of_Palestine_(region)


Palestine. Is that a state someone created?
Hmmm.
I say we all go back to Africa.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Have you had your DNA charted/traced?


*I'm a Human and I reside on Planet Earth, third planet from the Sun ( Helios) or ( Sol ).*
*We are in a Solar system that travels within a Galaxy we Humans named the " Milky Way ".*
*Which is contained within a broad Universe.......*
*Here is a Picture of a comparable Galaxy such as Ours !*


*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm a Human and I reside on Planet Earth, third planet from the Sun ( Helios) or ( Sol ).*
> *We are in a Solar system that travels within a Galaxy we Humans named the " Milky Way ".*
> *Which is contained within a broad Universe.......*
> *Here is a Picture of a comparable Galaxy such as Ours !*
> ...


Far out.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Palestine. Is that a state someone created?
> Hmmm.
> I say we all go back to Africa.


*Does the data being used really support that premise ....just a question. *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Does the data being used really support that premise ....just a question. *


Im not moving back to Africa, if thats where youre going with this.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Does the data being used really support that premise ....just a question. *


https://interactive.aljazeera.com/aje/2017/50-years-illegal-settlements/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not moving back to Africa, if thats where youre going with this.


Great argument for the side of the Dreamers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://interactive.aljazeera.com/aje/2017/50-years-illegal-settlements/index.html


Non biased take on the issue from the #1 supporter of Israel, Al Jazeera.
Well done, Ock-med.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> And who did they take it from?
> 
> Please continue.


*They didn't take....It was taken...*

*Gee.....maybe you should tell us.*

*Mr Archeologist...*

*Sumerians -> Hebrews -> Israelite's -> Jewish*

*Sumerians were one of the first to inhabit the area now called Israel....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Great argument for the side of the Dreamers.


Its MaP's idea, since we all came from Africa.
Nobody has a right to be anywhere but there, I think.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> And who did they take it from?
> 
> Please continue.


You tell us smarty pants....


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://interactive.aljazeera.com/aje/2017/50-years-illegal-settlements/index.html


*Aljazeera as a source....you are kidding ...Right ?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Non biased take on the issue from the #1 supporter of Israel, Al Jazeera.
> Well done, Ock-med.


You can really tell when Trump is doing something spectacular, the ladies in here grab their douche bottles.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Non biased take on the issue from the #1 supporter of Israel, Al Jazeera.
> Well done, Ock-med.


What did they get wrong?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its MaP's idea, since we all came from Africa.
> Nobody has a right to be anywhere but there, I think.


But I thought when I posted that article you said you sprouted from the soil right here in these United States of America, like a mushroom?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Aljazeera as a source....you are kidding ...Right ?*


What did they get wrong?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can really tell when Trump is doing something spectacular, the ladies in here grab their douche bottles.


He's making a fool of himself and the rest of the USA by proxy. Why does he suck up to mass murderers and offend our allies with no provocation?


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did they get wrong?


*No.....What did YOU get wrong !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No.....What did YOU get wrong !*


What did they get wrong?


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not moving back to Africa, if thats where youre going with this.


*Not at all.....I was referencing the " One Source " premise of Human development.*

*The most recent archeological finds are casting some doubt on the " Out of Africa "*
*hypothesis as a sole source.*

*I see unique characteristics in each Hominid group they are using for the basis of*
*" One Source "....*

*Evolution is present, but the evolutionary process attributed to Humans has some*
*unexplained holes that cannot be filled with just conjecture or supposition....*

*Facts that show a very clear link will need to be presented, and at this point I do not*
*see that happening...*

*Humans have evolved, but not like the Darwinian Theory.....doesn't follow logic.*
*Now that doesn't make me a Creationist either, because that crazy premise has *
*been put to bed with basic carbon dating....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did they get wrong?


*Nah....it's a " You " and You own it.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But I thought when I posted that article you said you sprouted from the soil right here in these United States of America, like a mushroom?


I did, but not like a mushroom.
More like an evil colonizer,...heee, heee, heee....


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Eastern Europe, mostly.  During the Zionist migration period, which started a short time after 1880.  The Jewish population proportion in Palestine rose from about 3%  in 1800 to about 30% by 1947.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographic_history_of_Palestine_(region)


Where did their ancestors originate from?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> And who did they take it from?
> 
> Please continue.


Really? I thought you were smarter then that. I was wrong.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Where did their ancestors originate from?


Do you really want to play the ancient ancestor game?


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Really? I thought you were smarter then that. I was wrong.


You were right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you really want to play the ancient ancestor game?


We all came from Africa, even Ricky now agrees.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

We really are a silly race of people. Humankind? We ain't kind, we eat our own . . . beings from other worlds must look at us as we do colonies of ants. No wonder they watch from a distance.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you really want to play the ancient ancestor game?


You brought it up... so just answer the question.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> You were right.


Predictable as always...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Not at all.....I was referencing the " One Source " premise of Human development.*
> 
> *The most recent archeological finds are casting some doubt on the " Out of Africa "*
> *hypothesis as a sole source.*
> ...


It was a joke.
The thing I said.
Im not from Africa. I have a birth certificate that proves I was born right here in SoCal.
Native and shit.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You brought it up... so just answer the question.


I brought what up?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Really? I thought you were smarter then that. I was wrong.


I know you are just trying to be nice, but nobody believed that for one minute.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> I brought what up?


I thought you said you were smart? Keep trying, maybe one day you'll figure things out. 

As far as what you brought up? I'll let you figure that out. Not interested in going down a rabbit hole with you...


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I thought you said you were smart? Keep trying, maybe one day you'll figure things out.
> 
> As far as what you brought up? I'll let you figure that out. Not interested in going down a rabbit hole with you...


q.e.d.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


Sure E..whatever make you feel better.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Sure E..whatever make you feel better.


Please continue...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Please continue...


He tries to drag everyone down hos rabbit hole. That's his solution when he knows he's lost. Both figuratively and literally...


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> He tries to drag everyone down hos rabbit hole. That's his solution when he knows he's lost. Both figuratively and literally...


What was it I brought up again?  I was just trying to correct the errors in a few other poster's emissions.  Couldn't you keep up?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> What was it I brought up again?  I was just trying to correct the errors in a few other poster's emissions.  Couldn't you keep up?


You claim to be smart yet you can't recall what you post. Typical...


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You claim to be smart yet you can't recall what you post. Typical...


I know what I posted, but I can't read your mind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> I know what I posted, but I can't read your mind.


Count your blessings, very dark territory.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> I know what I posted, but I can't read your mind.


It's really not that difficult to figure it out.  If you truly were smart you would have already figured it out. I guess your not as smart as you think you are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you really want to play the ancient ancestor game?


Who decides which ancestors are considered?


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> It's really not that difficult to figure it out.  If you truly were smart you would have already figured it out. I guess your not as smart as you think you are.


Neener-neener-neener!


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who decides which ancestors are considered?


Who, indeed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Who, indeed.


Looks as if the United Nations decided 70 years ago...
Egypt agreed to end their objections in 1979
Jordan ended their objection with Israel in 1994


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Neener-neener-neener!


You scream as you run down your rabbit hole...


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You scream as you run down your rabbit hole...


Just responding in kind.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Looks as if the United Nations decided 70 years ago...
> Egypt agreed to end their objections in 1979
> Jordan ended their objection with Israel in 1994


How many votes did the Palestinians have in that decision?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

espola said:


> What was it I brought up again?  I was just trying to correct the errors in a few other poster's emissions.  Couldn't you keep up?


People are laughing at you.
(I always laugh* with* you)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

espola said:


> How many votes did the Palestinians have in that decision?


Not enough, OBVI.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2018)

espola said:


> How many votes did the Palestinians have in that decision?


How many votes did the Jews have in that decision?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Just responding in kind.


No you're not. You're responding like a 5 year old. But that's you and that's your M.O. Too funny how you are the oldest poster but at the same time the most immaure. 

Be sure to say hi to Alice when you see her...


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> No you're not. You're responding like a 5 year old. But that's you and that's your M.O. Too funny how you are the oldest poster but at the same time the most immaure.
> 
> Be sure to say hi to Alice when you see her...


Please continue.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Please continue.


Nope... head down that rabbit hole yourself. Be sure to stop by and have some tea with the Mad Hatter. You two have a lot in common...


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Nope... head down that rabbit hole yourself. Be sure to stop by and have some tea with the Mad Hatter. You two have a lot in common...


For someone who has nothing to say, you sure take a long time doing it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

espola said:


> For someone who has nothing to say, you sure take a long time doing it.


It's called trolling. This place is either full of the most gullible rubes ever or trolls . . . or more likely a combo of both. nono, lil joe, LE, Ricky, dizzy and the ignorables, all fine examples of such.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

. . . and the best part is they can't even explain their stance they simple blurt out code words or cut & paste from loon sites, funny stuff.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's called trolling. This place is either full of the most gullible rubes ever or trolls . . . or more likely a combo of both. nono, lil joe, LE, Ricky, dizzy and the ignorables, all fine examples of such.


No, we just like to hear you say how smart you are, even after the biggest upset and worse loss in political history.
That's all.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, we just like to hear you say how smart you are, even after the biggest upset and worse loss in political history.
> That's all.


The duck just can't help himself, he's got to remove all doubt daily...he's the best at what he does.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The duck just can't help himself, he's got to remove all doubt daily...he's the best at what he does.


No lies and insults, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the best part is they can't even explain their stance they simple blurt out code words or cut & paste from loon sites, funny stuff.


Fake News.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> For someone who has nothing to say, you sure take a long time doing it.


Keep trying Alice. The more you post the further you go down your rabbit hole alone...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The duck just can't help himself, he's got to remove all doubt daily...he's the best at what he does.


When it comes Looney Lefties the Rat is in a class all by himself...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> When it comes Looney Lefties the Rat is in a class all by himself...


And that's saying something, especially around here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies and insults, right?


It's called trolling. This place is either full of the most gullible rubes ever or trolls . . . or more likely a combo of both. nono, lil joe, LE, Ricky, dizzy and the ignorables, all fine examples of such.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies and insults, right?


Lies no?
Insults? Perhaps. Warranted? Absolutely.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2018)

https://www.statesman.com/news/national/president-resigns-dies-impeached-what-the-line-succession/Nff4AJdPVdlKWIW7WKf4HP/


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.statesman.com/news/national/president-resigns-dies-impeached-what-the-line-succession/Nff4AJdPVdlKWIW7WKf4HP/


For all of them except Ryan and McConnell, one could make a good case for being involved in a conspiracy centered on any crimes for which t is impeached.

And I'm not too sure about those 2 either.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2018)

Despite his claim that Democrats are at fault for the situation, The Associated Press reported that the Trump administration "put the policy in place and could easily end it."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Despite his claim that Democrats are at fault for the situation, The Associated Press reported that the Trump administration "put the policy in place and could easily end it."


The AP?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The AP?


Yea, these guys. They always get it right...

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/politics/ct-clinton-trump-poll-20161026-story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Yea, these guys. They always get it right...
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/politics/ct-clinton-trump-poll-20161026-story.html


Yes, they still think they are the smartest people on the planet.
Good memories.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

During the financial crisis, central banks had a lot of room to ease monetary policy and governments had more flexibility to push stimulative fiscal policy. Today, there’s less room and flexibility.

“The next recession is really frightening because we don’t have any stabilizers,” Jones said. “We’ll have monetary policy, which will exhaust really quickly, but we don’t have any fiscal stabilizers.”

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/paul-tudor-jones-warns-next-recession-will-really-frigtening-203418073.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> During the financial crisis, central banks had a lot of room to ease monetary policy and governments had more flexibility to push stimulative fiscal policy. Today, there’s less room and flexibility.
> 
> “The next recession is really frightening because we don’t have any stabilizers,” Jones said. “We’ll have monetary policy, which will exhaust really quickly, but we don’t have any fiscal stabilizers.”
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/paul-tudor-jones-warns-next-recession-will-really-frigtening-203418073.html


Really Fake news.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

The Trump administration is poised to announce its departure from the United Nations' main human rights body in its latest withdrawal from an international institution.

Last year, Haley warned the Geneva-based council that the U.S. would withdraw if it did not end its systematic scrutiny of Israel and its alleged rights abuses against Palestinians.

Israel is the only country in the world whose rights record comes up for discussion at every council session, under "Item 7" on the agenda.

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2018-06-19/us-poised-to-announce-exit-from-un-human-rights-council


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Trump administration is poised to announce its departure from the United Nations' main human rights body in its latest withdrawal from an international institution.
> 
> Last year, Haley warned the Geneva-based council that the U.S. would withdraw if it did not end its systematic scrutiny of Israel and its alleged rights abuses against Palestinians.
> 
> ...


Finally.


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you really want to play the ancient ancestor game?



*Oh yeah !*

*Let's Play !*

*Your ancestry first....let me guess...you're from Pluto's Uranus...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies and insults, right?


*Did you take the Golf Balls Back ......Spola.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2018)

A before the fact, early indicator and eerily accurate prognosis of what was going on and what would come from it. Interesting read.

The American media, over the past year, has been trying to work out something of a mystery: Why is the Republican electorate supporting a far-right, orange-toned populist with no real political experience, who espouses extreme and often bizarre views? How has Donald Trump, seemingly out of nowhere, suddenly become so popular?

What's made Trump's rise even more puzzling is that his support seems to cross demographic lines — education, income, age, even religiosity — that usually demarcate candidates. And whereas most Republican candidates might draw strong support from just one segment of the party base, such as Southern evangelicals or coastal moderates, Trump currently does surprisingly well from the Gulf Coast of Florida to the towns of upstate New York, and he won a resounding victory in the Nevada caucuses.

Perhaps strangest of all, it wasn't just Trump but his supporters who seemed to have come out of nowhere, suddenly expressing, in large numbers, ideas far more extreme than anything that has risen to such popularity in recent memory. In South Carolina, a CBS News exit poll found that 75 percent of Republican voters supported banning Muslims from the United States. A PPP pollfound that a third of Trump voters support banning gays and lesbians from the country. Twenty percent said Lincoln shouldn't have freed the slaves.

https://www.vox.com/2016/3/1/11127424/trump-authoritarianism


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A before the fact, early indicator and eerily accurate prognosis of what was going on and what would come from it. Interesting read.
> 
> The American media, over the past year, has been trying to work out something of a mystery: Why is the Republican electorate supporting a far-right, orange-toned populist with no real political experience, who espouses extreme and often bizarre views? How has Donald Trump, seemingly out of nowhere, suddenly become so popular?
> 
> ...


It is no mystery, you big dummy.


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A before the fact, early indicator and eerily accurate prognosis of what was going on and what would come from it. Interesting read.
> 
> The American media, over the past year, has been trying to work out something of a mystery: Why is the Republican electorate supporting a far-right, orange-toned populist with no real political experience, who espouses extreme and often bizarre views? How has Donald Trump, seemingly out of nowhere, suddenly become so popular?
> 
> ...




*You are the cut n paste Rodent....did you remember to step over the trash in the street again....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2018)

Is this apart of America now?

President Trump was in his element Wednesday night at a rally in Duluth, Minn., where supporters cheered him on as he praised his relationship with North Korean leader Kim Jong Un and blasted Sen. John McCain the senator battling brain cancer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is this apart of America now?
> 
> President Trump was in his element Wednesday night at a rally in Duluth, Minn., where supporters cheered him on as he praised his relationship with North Korean leader Kim Jong Un and blasted Sen. John McCain the senator battling brain cancer.


Where have you been?
Get on the bus.
Report: Trump to Meet Putin in Europe Next Month


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is this ** apart* of America now?
> 
> President Trump was in his element Wednesday night at a rally in Duluth, Minn., where supporters cheered him on as he praised his relationship with North Korean leader Kim Jong Un and blasted Sen. John McCain the senator battling brain cancer.


*He's riling up the American Citizenry for Civil War....I'm doing my part to*
*contribute....Now what !*

*Winning !*

** Your anger is affecting your choices in word usage...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He's riling up the American Citizenry for Civil War....I'm doing my part to*
> *contribute....Now what !*
> 
> *Winning !*
> ...


Booty approves this message.


----------



## nononono (Jun 21, 2018)

*A Rodent leaves shit where ever it travels, and chews up valuable *
*items rendering them useless. The Democratic Party embraces Rodents....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

It marked the first time a presidential administration skipped the annual conference of the National Association of Latino Elected Officials in at least 24 years. But the absence was striking for another reason. As jarring images of severed Central American migrant families played out on television, the White House chose not to make the case for its immigration policy to these key politicians.

For some, the choice was more evidence that the relationship between Latinos in the U.S. and the GOP is not just fractured, but broken — a breach with both immediate and long-term consequences.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/ceedb768-76e5-11e8-ba2e-871a4d24b60d/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It marked the first time a presidential administration skipped the annual conference of the National Association of Latino Elected Officials in at least 24 years. But the absence was striking for another reason. As jarring images of severed Central American migrant families played out on television, the White House chose not to make the case for its immigration policy to these key politicians.
> 
> For some, the choice was more evidence that the relationship between Latinos in the U.S. and the GOP is not just fractured, but broken — a breach with both immediate and long-term consequences.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/ceedb768-76e5-11e8-ba2e-871a4d24b60d/


Who cares?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?


Americans.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Americans.


Mexicans that want to become Americans maybe.
The last 24 years huh, you have BJ Clinton, Amnesty Bush and Barak Milhouse Obama. 
Like I said, who cares. Trump doesn't need to go into a no win situation with a bunch of liars.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mexicans that want to become Americans maybe.
> The last 24 years huh, you have BJ Clinton, Amnesty Bush and Barak Milhouse Obama.
> Like I said, who cares. Trump doesn't need to go into a no win situation with a bunch of liars.


Trump is the liar in chief, his admin perpetuates them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is the liar in chief, his admin perpetuates them.


Then, you support him?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Again, who gives a fuck what illegal alien criminals think?

Latino leaders question Census head over citizenship query
AP News | June 23, 2018

_ 








PHOENIX (AP) — Latino elected officials from around the nation questioned the head of the U.S. Census Bureau on Saturday over the proposed addition of a citizenship question to the 2020 survey, denouncing it as a purely political move.


Members of the National Association of Latino Elected and Appointed Officials said the decision to ask about citizenship status will result in an undercount of Latino communities.

At the group's annual conference in Phoenix this week, several said the question will deter many from responding to the survey for fear that authorities will use the information against them.

Acting Director Ron Jarmin said the Census Bureau is barred by law from sharing data with other government agencies.

"People have always had trepidation about responding to a government survey," Jarmin said. "The critical message that we need to get out to everybody is that participation in the Census is safe, it's secure."

The U.S. Constitution requires a census every 10 years, and its results are used to determine the number of seats each state has in the House of Representatives, as well as how federal money is distributed to local communities and schools.

Latino leaders at the conference on Saturday said they fear the question of citizenship will be detrimental to an accurate count of people living the U.S.

"We know it's a political thing, we know it's gonna affect our communities," executive director Arturo Vargas said. "Everybody knows this is just bad policy."

The announcement in March by U.S. Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross to include the question was met with criticism and has resulted in several lawsuits, including one in California and another in New York brought by 17 Democratic attorneys general and others. Ross said the question was needed in part to help the government enforce the Voting Rights Act, a 1965 law meant to protect the political representation of minorities. The decennial census hasn't included a question about citizenship since 1950.


But panelists like U.S. Rep. Jimmy Gomez, D-California, said there is a more sinister reason to add the question. Gomez said the administration has misled Congress about why it really wants to do so.

"I think this is a real travesty, I think the American people should be outraged," Gomez said.

The Trump administration's ultimate goal is to take congressional seats from areas with a high population of immigrants, he added.

Lubby Navarro, a member of the Miami-Dade County Public Schools Board, said adding the citizenship question will make it harder for community leaders who advocate for participation.

"The fear that exists right now with the citizenship question is going to exacerbate our work," Navarro said.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

"The American fascist would prefer not to use violence. His method is to poison the channels of public information." ~ Henry Wallace

https://www.commondreams.org/views/2018/04/30/fascists-compete-own-america


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The American fascist would prefer not to use violence. His method is to poison the channels of public information." ~ Henry Wallace
> 
> https://www.commondreams.org/views/2018/04/30/fascists-compete-own-america



*We're ready.....are you....*
*Remember to choose sides wisely Rodent....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The American fascist would prefer not to use violence. His method is to poison the channels of public information." ~ Henry Wallace
> 
> https://www.commondreams.org/views/2018/04/30/fascists-compete-own-america


Truth hurts doesn't it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)

*






Poor poor Rodent....
He's not even an aware Lemming .....Just a Useful DNC Idiot.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

Buried in IG report, shocking revelations about Clinton emails found on Weiner's laptop
JUNE 23, 2018
The Weiner laptop contained 700,000 emails, many of them described as "Golden Emails."
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/buried_in_ig_report_shocking_revelations_about_clinton_emails_found_on_weiners_laptop.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Buried in IG report, shocking revelations about Clinton emails found on Weiner's laptop
> JUNE 23, 2018
> The Weiner laptop contained 700,000 emails, many of them described as "Golden Emails."
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/buried_in_ig_report_shocking_revelations_about_clinton_emails_found_on_weiners_laptop.html


There's your desperation and gullibility showing again . . . if the whole Clinton family were to be executed by firing squad it still wouldn't stop the Mueller investigation nor change the plight of Trump and Co.

 . . . Manafort still committed crimes that were discovered during the investigation and will still pay for those crimes . . . or talk.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's your desperation and gullibility showing again . . . if the whole Clinton family were to be executed by firing squad it still wouldn't stop the Mueller investigation nor change the plight of Trump and Co.
> 
> . . . Manafort still committed crimes that were discovered during the investigation and will still pay for those crimes . . . or talk.


What crimes and when did he commit them?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What crimes and when did he commit them?


Ask the judge who put him behind bars.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What crimes and when did he commit them?


The last one was witness tampering.  Judging by the content of the tampering presented in court to cancel his bail, the crimes he feared he would be convicted of included some international financial dealings, including at least one with a Russian.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> The last one was witness tampering.  Judging by the content of the tampering presented in court to cancel his bail, the crimes he feared he would be convicted of included some international financial dealings, including at least one with a Russian.


"How can we use to get whole?"  . . . but, "NO COLLUSION!" . . . "I never met with any Russians, and don't know of any Trump campaign members that did." . . . "That meeting? That was about adoption and no I never told my father about that meeting, it was a nothing burger." . . . "The Russians wanted to help dad out? News to me . . . what e-mail?" . . .  “Are there any ties between Mr. Trump, you or your campaign and Putin and his regime?” “No, there are not. That’s absurd. And you know, there’s no basis to it.”


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ask the judge who put him behind bars.



*You have once again displayed your shear Ignorance.....*
*Maybe read Rodent, instead of regurgitate.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Buried in IG report, shocking revelations about Clinton emails found on Weiner's laptop
> JUNE 23, 2018
> The Weiner laptop contained 700,000 emails, many of them described as "Golden Emails."
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/buried_in_ig_report_shocking_revelations_about_clinton_emails_found_on_weiners_laptop.html


*Those e-mails your are referencing are TOXIC, and the MSM knows it.*
*The Democrat's know it...*
*The Rhino's know it...*
*The Pedo's in both Parties CLEARLY know it !!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

Trump is not Hitler in that he has not created concentration camps, shut down the critical media or rounded up dissidents; moreover, the United States at the current historical moment is not the Weimar Republic.

But in the Trump era, remnants of fascism exist in different shapes and forms and include a celebration of the cult of the leader, systemic racism, the embrace of a toxic macho-populism and state support for ultra-nationalism, racism and the threat of violence against critics.

All of these elements are evident in Trump’s rhetoric and policy initiatives. 

Trump’s corporate brand of neoliberal fascism is highly visible in right-wing policies that favour deregulation, corporate power and the interests of the ultra-rich. 

Instead of draining the corporate swamp, Trump has embraced the merging of corporate and political power, and in doing so has turned the state into a battering ram designed to serve the most powerful and wealthiest members of society.

http://theconversation.com/fascisms-return-and-trumps-war-on-youth-88867


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

Neo Nazis, Alt-Right, and white supremacists encircle counter protestors at the base of a statue of Thomas Jefferson after marching through the University of Virginia campus with torches in Charlottesville, Virginia, on August 11, 2017.* 

*All groups that have been normalized, excuses made for and even championed in this forum.

While the United States under Trump may not be an exact replica of Hitler’s Germany, the mobilizing ideas, policies, passions and ruthless social practices of fascism, wrapped in the flag and discourses of racial purity, ultra-nationalism and militarism, are at the center of power in the Trump administration. When selected elements of history are suppressed and historical consciousness and memory no longer provide insights into the workings of repression, exploitation and resistance, people are easily trapped in forms of historical and social amnesia that limit their sense of perspective, their understanding of how power works and the ways in which the elements of fascism sustain themselves in different practices. Fascism is not unvarying and expresses its most fundamental attacks on democracy in different arrangements, which is all the more reason for people to develop what Timothy Snyder calls “an active relationship to history” in order to prevent a normalizing relationship to authoritarian regimes such as the United States under Trump’s rule.

https://truthout.org/articles/henry-a-giroux-the-nightmare-of-neoliberal-fascism/


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Neo Nazis, Alt-Right, and white supremacists encircle counter protestors at the base of a statue of Thomas Jefferson after marching through the University of Virginia campus with torches in Charlottesville, Virginia, on August 11, 2017.*
> 
> *All groups that have been normalized, excuses made for and even championed in this forum.
> 
> ...




*The Democratic Party Of Nazis has infected your Soul.....you should *
*seek the TRUTH before your Mind becomes a Hell Hole !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The Democratic Party Of Nazis has infected your Soul.....you should *
> *seek the TRUTH before your Mind becomes a Hell Hole !*


Get educated and get woke vapid fascist boy, you have been fed lies, anti-democracy, anti-America, lies. You are a brainwashed buffoon.

https://www.ted.com/talks/ex_moonie_diane_benscoter_how_cults_think


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> The last one was witness tampering.  Judging by the content of the tampering presented in court to cancel his bail, the crimes he feared he would be convicted of included some international financial dealings, including at least one with a Russian.


When?
Joe asked what and when.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "How can we use to get whole?"  . . . but, "NO COLLUSION!" . . . "I never met with any Russians, and don't know of any Trump campaign members that did." . . . "That meeting? That was about adoption and no I never told my father about that meeting, it was a nothing burger." . . . "The Russians wanted to help dad out? News to me . . . what e-mail?" . . .  “Are there any ties between Mr. Trump, you or your campaign and Putin and his regime?” “No, there are not. That’s absurd. And you know, there’s no basis to it.”


Cuckoo.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When?
> Joe asked what and when.


No news allowed at your house?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> No news allowed at your house?


When?


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When?


http://www.newsweek.com/paul-manafort-indictment-timeline-russia-probe-charges-696226


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> http://www.newsweek.com/paul-manafort-indictment-timeline-russia-probe-charges-696226


Wrong answer.
The charges against Manafort.
When did the alleged "crimes" take place?


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wrong answer.
> The charges against Manafort.
> When did the alleged "crimes" take place?


You can read my posts here, but you can't read what I linked?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> You can read my posts here, but you can't read what I linked?


I read what you linked.
Manafort isnt being held on anything you linked.

...except the very last line of the article.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I read what you linked.
> Manafort isnt being held on anything you linked.
> 
> ...except the very last line of the article.


My, aren't you being the loyal little denier.  

I already told you about the witness tampering.  Do your latest instructions include denying that too?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2018)

espola said:


> My, aren't you being the loyal little denier.
> 
> I already told you about the witness tampering.  Do your latest instructions include denying that too?


Harvard Law School professor emeritus Alan Dershowitz said it was “obnoxious to our Constitution” to put former Trump campaign manager Paul Manafort behind bars prior to a trial.

“He has never been convicted of anything. He is as innocent as you and I,” Dershowitz said in an interview on MSNBC on Friday. “And the idea of locking somebody up before a trial is so obnoxious to our Constitution that every civil libertarian should be up in arms. What they can do if they think that he’s tampering with witnesses is: They can subject him to home arrest, take away his computer … they can have all kinds of restrictions, but the idea of putting somebody in jail before they’ve been convicted is an enactment of civil liberties.”


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Harvard Law School professor emeritus Alan Dershowitz said it was “obnoxious to our Constitution” to put former Trump campaign manager Paul Manafort behind bars prior to a trial.
> 
> “He has never been convicted of anything. He is as innocent as you and I,” Dershowitz said in an interview on MSNBC on Friday. “And the idea of locking somebody up before a trial is so obnoxious to our Constitution that every civil libertarian should be up in arms. What they can do if they think that he’s tampering with witnesses is: They can subject him to home arrest, take away his computer … they can have all kinds of restrictions, but the idea of putting somebody in jail before they’ve been convicted is an enactment of civil liberties.”


Dershowitz has never heard of locking people up before the trial?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> My, aren't you being the loyal little denier.
> 
> I already told you about the witness tampering.  Do your latest instructions include denying that too?


Did you read the last line of the article you posted?


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you read the last line of the article you posted?


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Reading is no laughing matter, e-reader.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Reading is no laughing matter, e-reader.


Depends on what you read.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> http://www.newsweek.com/paul-manafort-indictment-timeline-russia-probe-charges-696226


*No REAL News enters your household......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

espola said:


> My, aren't you being the loyal little denier.
> 
> I already told you about the witness tampering.  Do your latest instructions include denying that too?



*Trying to rewrite history aren't you.....*
*What actual witness tampering was Paul Manafort charged with .......Hmmmmm.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*Youtube has Videos on " Little Green Men " too....*
*Crack open your " Modelo " replica and pollute your*
*little Grey matter further....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No REAL News enters your household......*


We probably agree on this, although he may just put the e-goggles on and mr. Magoo his way around it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We probably agree on this, although he may just put the e-goggles on and mr. Magoo his way around it.










*On the course, off the course .....he misses....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 25, 2018)

There was a poster years ago who contacted me via private message and told me that most of the posters in “the kitchen” were coming from the same IP address.
I don’t know how he found out, and that poster quit the forum after that.
I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There was a poster years ago who contacted me via private message and told me that most of the posters in “the kitchen” were coming from the same IP address.
> I don’t know how he found out, and that poster quit the forum after that.
> I thought it was interesting.


How did the poster get access to the IP addresses?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

‘Look, you used to put reporters in prison 10 or 15 years ago and that had some real impact’.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> How did the poster get access to the IP addresses?


"I dont know" .


Ricky Fandango said:


> There was a poster years ago who contacted me via private message and told me that most of the posters in “the kitchen” were coming from the same IP address.
> *I don’t know how he found out*, and that poster quit the forum after that.
> I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

a Twitter account under Ramos' name tagged the paper and said calling Trump unqualified "could end badly."

https://mashable.com/2018/06/28/trump-annapolis-shooting-attacks-against-media/#idy1yjxCIPqz


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> *Did you read the last line of the article you posted?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There was a poster years ago who contacted me via private message and told me that most of the posters in “the kitchen” were coming from the same IP address.
> I don’t know how he found out, and that poster quit the forum after that.
> I thought it was interesting.


So as you believed him and won't mention his name we know he was a full blown nutter like you . . . and that most likely, one or both of you is lying.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So as you believed him and won't mention his name we know he was a full blown nutter like you . . . and that most likely, one or both of you is lying.


I dont know why he would contact me out of the blue and lie about it.
He seemed genuine in his concern, and disgusted by what he termed, "someone who argues back and forth with himself".
A bag-o-rats maybe, or a seriously mentally ill whack job.
Maybe a prankster like Phil Hendry, or maybe like you said, he made it all up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

"Fox was trying to determine if they 'deserved' it or not," one person wrote. "America 2018."

Referring to President Donald Trump's characterization of the news media as the "enemy of the American people," another Twitter user replied: "So, enemy of the people or no?"

http://www.businessinsider.com/fox-news-capital-gazette-isnt-ideological-2018-6?amp;utm_medium=referral


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> a Twitter account under Ramos' name tagged the paper and said calling Trump unqualified "could end badly."
> 
> https://mashable.com/2018/06/28/trump-annapolis-shooting-attacks-against-media/#idy1yjxCIPqz


You people are nuts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are nuts.


Au contraire.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "I dont know" .


The way these forums work, only the administrator or owner (or a person trusted by them) would have access to the raw data that includes the IP addresses, unless they choose to make them public somehow.  Maybe that is one of the powers that come with Premium Membership.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> a Twitter account under Ramos' name tagged the paper and said calling Trump unqualified "could end badly."
> 
> https://mashable.com/2018/06/28/trump-annapolis-shooting-attacks-against-media/#idy1yjxCIPqz


Tha Annapolis shooter had a feud with the paper because they had printed an article about him that was critical, and, as a judge pointed out when dismissing a lawsuit he filed against the paper, true.

Interesting parallel.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> The way these forums work, only the administrator or owner (or a person trusted by them) would have access to the raw data that includes the IP addresses, unless they choose to make them public somehow.  Maybe that is one of the powers that come with Premium Membership.


I was informed by a poster that many of the posters in the "kitchen" came from the same IP address.
Thats all I can tell you.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was informed by a poster that many of the posters in the "kitchen" came from the same IP address.
> Thats all I can tell you.


You could tell us who the poster was.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> You could tell us who the poster was.


He probably knows if he did we would laugh at him . . . even more.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He probably knows if he did we would laugh at him . . . even more.


I honestly cant remember the handle of the poster.
I do know it wasn't rat patrol.
I usually remember everything but his name has just gone blank.

I'll work on it.
I do my best work when you people are laughing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> You could tell us who the poster was.


We cant right now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Butterface?


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We cant right now.


This is from a message to newsgroup rec.skiing.alpine, as presented by groups..com, which does a pretty good imitation of what newsgroups looked like when they were all text, before world wide web.  It shows the message headers that are suppressed when the message is cleaned up for display --

X-Received: by 2002:a0c:e9cc:: with SMTP id q12-v6mr1585545qvo.31.1529696062556;
        Fri, 22 Jun 2018 12:34:22 -0700 (PDT)
X-BeenThere: rec.skiing.alpine@googlegroups.com
Received: by 2002:ac8:5359:: with SMTP id d25-v6ls4629164qto.0.gmail; Fri, 22
Jun 2018 12:34:22 -0700 (PDT)
X-Received: by 2002:aed:3bed:: with SMTP id s42-v6mr1543088qte.47.1529696062052;
        Fri, 22 Jun 2018 12:34:22 -0700 (PDT)
X-Received: by 2002:a37:a7c6:: with SMTP id q189-v6mr112659qke.6.1529696061922;
Fri, 22 Jun 2018 12:34:21 -0700 (PDT)
Path: u13-v6ni658qtg.0!nntp.google.com!h2-v6no1570453qtp.0!postnews.google.com!glegroupsg2000goo.googlegroups.com!not-for-mail
Newsgroups: rec.skiing.alpine
Date: Fri, 22 Jun 2018 12:34:21 -0700 (PDT)
Complaints-To: groups...@google.com
Injection-Info: glegroupsg2000goo.googlegroups.com; posting-host=66.68.54.155; posting-account=ibEh1AkAAABwOy8gFNxV-TOy9LesiPQN
NNTP-Posting-Host: 66.68.54.155
User-Agent: G2/1.0
MIME-Version: 1.0
Message-ID: <8c5e78a2-dbfa-4226-bc85-2fd225057965@googlegroups.com>
Subject: About Scott never showing up in Santa Fe ...
From: "jim.s...@gmail.com" <jim.s...@gmail.com>
Injection-Date: Fri, 22 Jun 2018 19:34:22 +0000
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="UTF-8"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable​
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!original/rec.skiing.alpine/CBu-jPRwYGE/hogFPiI1BwAJ

What it looks like without the headers is here --

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/rec.skiing.alpine/CBu-jPRwYGE/hogFPiI1BwAJ

I don't know of any way to get similar data from what is presented on the public side of the forum, and I don't know what the message headers look like on their way into the forum, as could be seen, if he wishes to look, by the forum owner/admin.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2018)

espola said:


> This is from a message to newsgroup rec.skiing.alpine, as presented by groups..com,


That should be groups.google.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2018)

WGAF?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2018)

https://www.vox.com/2016/3/1/11127424/trump-authoritarianism

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/rethinking-mental-health/201711/what-you-can-expect-authoritarian

https://www.bps.org.uk/news-and-policy/trust-people-psychology-authoritarian-populism

“This was how twentieth-century fascism began: with a magnetic leader exploiting widespread dissatisfaction by promising all things.”

https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/madeleine-albright-warns-of-a-new-fascism-and-trump


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 30, 2018)

The kiss of death?
I think Obama said Trump would never be President...








* Obama: Pelosi will be speaker again after November midterms *

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/obama-pelosi-will-be-speaker-again-after-november-midterms/ar-AAznTZd?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

More lies from the right . . .

https://www.yahoo.com/news/democratic-candidate-alexandria-ocasio-cortez-120109215.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

Update: Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez's signature red lipstick — Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Besos — is already sold out at Sephora, according to a representative for Stila who says her tweet led to a 20% increase in sales this week. And for the haters who like to believe that it's just the Bronx the Democratic socialist is influencing, the brand has actually sold twice as much lipstick as the population in her district (according to 2010 census data). If the revolution has a lipstick shade, this is it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/5-inspiring-details-alexandria-ocasio-174611144.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/maxine-waters-responds-death-threats-172847272.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Update: Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez's signature red lipstick — Stila Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Besos — is already sold out at Sephora, according to a representative for Stila who says her tweet led to a 20% increase in sales this week. And for the haters who like to believe that it's just the Bronx the Democratic socialist is influencing, the brand has actually sold twice as much lipstick as the population in her district (according to 2010 census data). If the revolution has a lipstick shade, this is it.


I know where I can get you some.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More lies from the right . . .
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/democratic-candidate-alexandria-ocasio-cortez-120109215.html


Yawn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

WASHINGTON (AP) — A federal judge on Monday determined the U.S. government is violating its own rules regarding the treatment of people seeking asylum.

Judge James Boasberg issued a preliminary injunction ordering the Immigration and Customs Enforcement agency to stop what opponents called the arbitrary detention of legitimate asylum seekers. The case in question continues, but the injunction opens up yet another legal front in the multi-directional battle being waged by the Trump administration over immigration.

"This ruling means the Trump administration cannot use indefinite detention as a weapon to punish and deter asylum seekers," said Michael Tan, senior staff attorney with the American Civil Liberties Union's Immigrants' Rights Project.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/federal-court-blocks-ice-treatment-asylum-seekers-231906430.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WASHINGTON (AP) — A federal judge on Monday determined the U.S. government is violating its own rules regarding the treatment of people seeking asylum.
> 
> Judge James Boasberg issued a preliminary injunction ordering the Immigration and Customs Enforcement agency to stop what opponents called the arbitrary detention of legitimate asylum seekers. The case in question continues, but the injunction opens up yet another legal front in the multi-directional battle being waged by the Trump administration over immigration.
> 
> ...


Do you have an opinion here?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do you have an opinion here?


You know better than to ask a lib to make a decision.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Where's husker?

Hot Air

Police arrest man who threatened to ‘chop up’ Rand Paul’s family with an ax
15 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/07/02/police-arrest-man-threatened-murder-rand-pauls-family-ax/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjgjc3c3oLcAhWByoMKHWPIAXIQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw3CnEo_ZhcW1TTi8zQoldDj


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Too funny


Judge to get update on abuse claims by immigrant teens
AP News | July 03, 2018
__
_ 










ROANOKE, Va. (AP) — A judge is set to hold a status conference in a federal civil-rights lawsuit filed on behalf of immigrant teens who allege they were severely abused inside a Virginia juvenile detention center.


The Associated Press reported last month on sworn statements from six Latino teens who detailed abuse they said they endured at the Shenandoah Valley Juvenile Center.

The teens said they were beaten while handcuffed, locked up for long periods in solitary confinement, and left nude and shivering in concrete cells.

Lawyers for the detention facility have denied all allegations of physical abuse.

U.S. District Judge Elizabeth Dillon has scheduled a telephone conference call Tuesday to get an update on the case from lawyers for both sides.

Gov. Ralph Northam has ordered state officials to investigate the claims
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where's husker?
> 
> Hot Air
> 
> ...


Was he the president or campaigning to be at the time?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was he the president or campaigning to be at the time?


Just pointing out the fascist left you continue to deny.
Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Anyone seen husker? He is a 65 year old with long, wet grey hair in a man bun and he is wearing berkinstocks with socks, hangs out at the beach. He is also known to have red puffy eyes and tell stories, maybe onset alzheimers.
His wife is looking for him to take out the trash.

The fascist left is on a roll.
'ABOLISH ICE' Vandals Throw Brick Through Window Of Republican Office...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

No Shit,
U.K.: Review Finds 90% of ‘Highly Skilled Migrants’ Lied to Abuse Visa System


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just pointing out the fascist left you continue to deny.
> Dummy.


So one represents all?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So one represents all?


Most, especially you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do you have an opinion here?


Only if he refers to his union or parrotts what someone else has already posted.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only if he refers to his union or parrotts what someone else has already posted.


grammarly.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

'ABOLISH ICE' Vandals Throw Brick Through Window Of Republican Office... 
Secret Service Officer Assaulted Outside White House After Immigration Rally... 
Protests Turn Violent In Philly... 
_Church Puts Holy Family in Cage..._


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Do you have an opinion here?


A. You are a scared buffoon
B. Those that would profit most use A to their advantage


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only if he refers to his union or parrotts what someone else has already posted.


You really are a cry baby. You may think you are coming off tough, but quite the opposite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

Husker, are you sure your husband was cheating?
*Wife sliced off cheating husband's penis, threw out window...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2018)

*Guatemalan Asylum Seeker: People in USA ‘Don’t Have Hearts’

Another CNN Backfire*

A Guatemalan migrant living in Miami — reunited over the weekend with her young daughter after crossing the U.S.-Mexico border — has a message for asylum seekers: find refuge in another country because Americans “don’t have hearts.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A. You are a scared buffoon
> B. Those that would profit most use A to their advantage


Lol!  Hanapaa!


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2018)

espola said:


> How did the poster get access to the IP addresses?


*I thought you were a Computer Wiz.....*
*You should know that....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A. You are a scared buffoon
> B. Those that would profit most use A to their advantage



*Is that why you're scared....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> — has* a message for asylum seekers: find refuge in another country because Americans “don’t have hearts.”*


But they have money.  Youʻre not interested in their heart$.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But they have money.  Youʻre not interested in their heart$.


Is greed all you have?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But they have money.  Youʻre not interested in their heart$.


How oppressed can they be if the Invaders can scrape up 8 or 10 grand to pay a smuggler to get here?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is greed all you have?


No.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.


Greed is wanting someone else's  money, and figuring out ways to get it instead of making it on one's own.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Greed is wanting someone else's  money, and figuring out ways to get it instead of making it on one's own.


*While other individuals or institutions obtain their income by production of goods and services and by the peaceful and voluntary sale of these goods and services to others, the State obtains its revenue by the use of compulsion; that is, by the use and the threat of the jailhouse and the bayonet. *Having used force and violence to obtain its revenue, the State generally goes on to regulate and dictate the other actions of its individual subjects. One would think that simple observation of all States through history and over the globe would be proof enough of this assertion; but the miasma of myth has lain so long over State activity that elaboration is necessary.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is greed all you have?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a cry baby. You may think you are coming off tough, but quite the opposite.


Funny....pointing out your absurdity doesn't take any toughness nor much thought.
Perhaps you should read the crap you type before you post it....
Stop projecting your fears and feelings on to others here in the kitchen, that alone will save you some grief... 
Have a great day Daffy.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Greed is wanting someone else's  money, and figuring out ways to get it instead of making it on one's own.


And yet you still support him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2018)

espola said:


> And yet you still support him.


You bet your ass I do.
And I will continue to support the Trumpster as long as he puts America first.
MAGA


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Pretty radical.


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You bet your ass I do.
> And I will continue to support the Trumpster as long as he puts America first.
> MAGA


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


That makes two of us, Einstein.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Funny....pointing out your absurdity doesn't take any toughness nor much thought.
> Perhaps you should read the crap you type before you post it....
> Stop projecting your fears and feelings on to others here in the kitchen, that alone will save you some grief...
> Have a great day Daffy.


Show me one time where pointed out my absurdity, not disputed my opinion because you didn't agree, show me where I was wrong, factually wrong, not nutter logic, reality . . . I'll wait.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That makes two of us, Einstein.


E-instein. 
LoL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me one time where pointed out my absurdity, not disputed my opinion because you didn't agree, show me where I was wrong, factually wrong, not nutter logic, reality . . . I'll wait.


Oh paaleez.
Are you drunk?
Whatever you do make sure your husband drives.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh paaleez.
> Are you drunk?
> Whatever you do make sure your husband drives.


So nothing from you but more of the same, just like lying guy. History won't treat you and yours kindly and you know it. All you can do is attack the messenger, yet the message remains the same.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing from you but more of the same, just like lying guy. History won't treat you and yours kindly and you know it. All you can do is attack the messenger, yet the message remains the same.


Yes, just like Ronaldus Magnus.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me one time where pointed out my absurdity, not disputed my opinion because you didn't agree, show me where I was wrong, factually wrong, not nutter logic, reality . . . I'll wait.


Muahahahaaaa bless your little heart....you are preciously absurd.
You don't have much of an opinion and ignorantly labeling entire groups of people as nutters, racists, haters or worse...is absurd.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing from you but more of the same, just like lying guy. History won't treat you and yours kindly and you know it. All you can do is attack the messenger, yet the message remains the same.


Absurd! Ignorantly so.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahaaaa bless your little heart....you are preciously absurd.
> You don't have much of an opinion and ignorantly labeling entire groups of people as nutters, racists, haters or worse...is absurd.


No, nutters are nutters, and those that aren't, aren't. You sir are an angry nutter, which isn't really a sub-sect, but I thought I'd give you that for the 4th, enjoy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

'So was Bill Ayers.' Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez claiming she's a 'radical' BACKFIRES in SPECTACULAR fashion


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Are you a fascist? Many people are fascists and they don’t even realize it. And sometimes, they know it all too well, but hide and deny it. Most of the time though, it’s obvious who the fascists are. For instance, you might be a fascist if…



1. You are obsessed with national power and pride and believe your country doesn’t have to follow the rules and shouldn’t ever apologize for doing things that are wrong. You think your nation can do whatever it wants.

2. You believe in the rule of the few, election rigging, political decisions being made by a select group of officials behind closed doors, embrace the informal and unregulated exercise of political power, arbitrary deprivation of civil liberties, and little tolerance for meaningful opposition.

3. You believe in survival of the fittest, an every man for himself mentality that causes you to believe that poor people and sick people are weak and must be punished. You think rich people are strong because they are wealthy and that they should rule us. You also believe your race is superior to all others.

4. You use the media as a political propaganda machine to target a specific audience and to push your agenda on others. You make sure the media demonizes your opponents and takes your side on nearly every issue. You use your propaganda machine to play on the fears of others.

5. You are obsessed with security, and war. You feed this obsession by spending trillions of dollars building up a large military force and are willing to sacrifice domestic programs your people count on to keep your military huge. You start unnecessary and costly wars and you are paranoid of other nations.

6. You are driven to indoctrinate others into your way of thinking. So much so, that you try to re-write history, change the way school children are taught and you brainwash the ignorant. You use your propaganda machine as a tool to achieve this.

7. You fear and demonize intelligent people who have a higher education because they are the ones who can thwart your effort to brainwash people. You then attempt to prevent others from achieving a higher education because you want the people as ignorant as possible so you can convince them that your way is the right way.

8. You have a deep hatred and fear of communists and you instill your followers with hatred and fear of others by accusing your political opponents of being communists. This gives you an easy scapegoat to blame when things go wrong. Any person or policy you don’t like is branded as communism.

9. You disrespect women and think their place is in the home. You believe women are weak and cannot do things that men do. You believe that sexual harassment or assault is no big deal and that the only thing women are good for is cooking meals and having babies.

10. You strongly align yourself with corporations and you support corporate money and influence in government. You despise government regulations that keep corporations honest because you believe everything should be controlled by the free market and that corporations should be allowed to do whatever they please.

11. You are obsessed with Christianity. You seek to declare a Christian State and to impose religious laws on all the people across the country and the world. You believe other religions are inferior and that those who practice them should either be converted or destroyed.

12. You believe your race is superior and seek to disenfranchise or humiliate other races. You believe in legalized discrimination and fantasize about a return to times when the races were separate or when those of color were enslaved. You use code words in an attempt to hide your racism and you make laws that weaken the influence of those of color. Immigration and voting laws in particular.

13. You absolutely despise unions. To you and those like you, labor unions represent the empowerment of workers. Since you believe corporations can do whatever they want, you see organized labor as a threat because they fight for higher wages, health care, safety regulations, less hours, vacations, sick days, and holidays off. This obviously threatens the amount of money corporations can give to you and your cause so you brand unions as proponents of socialism and make laws that severely weaken them so that corporations can have a cheap, mindless labor force.

14. You are obsessed with crime and a major supporter of punishing those who commit crimes. So much so, that you don’t care about the concept of ‘innocent until proven guilty.’ You are proud of executing people and aren’t bothered if an innocent person is killed. You seek to make harsher laws, especially laws that target specific groups of people such as immigrants, women, and people of color. You also oppose Miranda rights and using humane interrogation tactics and you seek to undermine the independent judiciary.

15. You believe every election should go your way and to reach that goal, you push voting laws that disenfranchise those who traditionally vote for opponents such as people of color, the elderly, college students, and the poor. You even stoop to fixing elections in some cases and complain when your opponents challenge the vote counts.

16. You believe in rewarding your friends with positions when you gain power and you reward those who support you with government contracts and money, especially corporations. You also do your best to aid your supporters in any way you can, such as repealing undesirable pieces of legislation and regulations. You often have something to gain financially from this.

17. You create scapegoats to blame when problems arise. Whether it’s communists, liberals, minorities, homosexuals, the poor, or non-Christians, one thing is for certain. You and your propaganda tool will blame each and every one of those groups for bad things that happen even if you were the cause of the problems in the first place.

18. You take advantage of a national disaster such as an economic collapse or an attack to demonize your opponents and push your agenda. You use these events to strike fear into the population in an attempt to scare people into voting for you and your cause. It’s all about fear and scare tactics.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you a fascist? Many people are fascists and they don’t even realize it. And sometimes, they know it all too well, but hide and deny it. Most of the time though, it’s obvious who the fascists are. For instance, you might be a fascist if…
> 
> 
> 18. You take advantage of a national disaster such as an economic collapse or an attack to demonize your opponents and push your agenda. You use these events to strike fear into the population in an attempt to scare people into voting for you and your cause. It’s all about fear and scare tactics.


*Rahm Emanuel "Never Let A Good Crisis Go To Waste" - YouTube*
▶ 0:13


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Rahm Emanuel "Never Let A Good Crisis Go To Waste" - YouTube*
> ▶ 0:13


So you are in good company.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you a fascist? Many people are fascists and they don’t even realize it. And sometimes, they know it all too well, but hide and deny it. Most of the time though, it’s obvious who the fascists are. For instance, you might be a fascist if…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Donna Brazile Leaves CNN After Leaks Reveal Campaign Collusion*
*CNN parted ways with political commentator Donna Brazile after leaked e-mails demonstrated what appeared to be improper collusion with Hillary Clinton's campaign. *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you a fascist? Many people are fascists and they don’t even realize it. And sometimes, they know it all too well, but hide and deny it. Most of the time though, it’s obvious who the fascists are. For instance, you might be a fascist if…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you a fascist? Many people are fascists and they don’t even realize it. And sometimes, they know it all too well, but hide and deny it. Most of the time though, it’s obvious who the fascists are. For instance, you might be a fascist if…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, where did you get this from?
Rules for radicals?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you a fascist? Many people are fascists and they don’t even realize it. And sometimes, they know it all too well, but hide and deny it. Most of the time though, it’s obvious who the fascists are. For instance, you might be a fascist if…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.
Where’d you copy that from?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lol.
> Where’d you copy that from?


Hard to believe he is actually getting worse.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hard to believe he is actually getting worse.


Entertaining tho.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, nutters are nutters, and those that aren't, aren't. You sir are an angry nutter, which isn't really a sub-sect, but I thought I'd give you that for the 4th, enjoy.


I am blessed
I am happy
I am content
You sir are a projecting, progressive, blithering idiot...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Soundbite Sucka.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Soundbite Sucka.


Same basic platform that Watters World use to work from . . . except Watters worked for a serial rapist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Same basic platform that Watters World use to work from . . . except Watters worked for a serial rapist.


What kind of cereal?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Same basic platform that Watters World use to work from . . . except Watters worked for a serial rapist.


Sucka


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)

“Well, I think we have a lot of foes. I think the European Union is a foe . . ." ~Donald J. Trumpf

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trumps-calls-european-union-foe-united-states-153830446.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Well, I think we have a lot of foes. I think the European Union is a foe . . ." ~Donald J. Trumpf
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/trumps-calls-european-union-foe-united-states-153830446.html


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And?


Think for yourself you:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Think for yourself you:


What has the EU done for DU?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Same basic platform that Watters World use to work from . . . except Watters worked for a serial rapist.


Watters worked for Weinstein?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

If t can get himself to name himself supreme leader t nation will be happy again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If t can get himself to name himself supreme leader t nation will be happy again.


How shitty of a candidate did u people have to nominate?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Think for yourself you:


You tellʻum whiskers!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How shitty of a candidate did u people have to nominate?


So you see t as just a bit less crappy, yet still love him?


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Think for yourself you:



*You do realize you just directed the hat at yourself by posting the pic.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you see t as just a bit less crappy, yet still love him?


No.  I saw Hillary as a lot more crappy than T.  Now I see the whole poor loser party as the same.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No.  I saw Hillary as a lot more crappy than T.  Now I see the whole poor loser party as the same.


So you hate America and love t, because this is all about t and his objective, enrich t at all costs. Do you ever wonder about why many of t's actions and stated opinions are exactly what Putin would want them to be?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you hate America and love t, because this is all about t and his objective, enrich t at all costs. Do you ever wonder about why many of t's actions and stated opinions are exactly what Putin would want them to be?


Lol!  Poor losers, the lot of you.  You people aren’t very smart at all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you hate America and love t, because this is all about t and his objective, enrich t at all costs. Do you ever wonder about why many of t's actions and stated opinions are exactly what Putin would want them to be?


Because trump is a russian agent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Poor losers, the lot of you.  You people aren’t very smart at all.


Why has t punished all those who investigating Russian attacks on our democracy, sided with Putin over our own intelligence and done nothing to stop it while refusing to even discuss it? . . . you support him and you're the smart one, eh comrade?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why has t punished all those who investigating Russian attacks on our democracy, sided with Putin over our own intelligence and done nothing to stop it while refusing to even discuss it? . . . you support him and you're the smart one, eh comrade?


Funny how you see government agencies as infallible when you want to.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Funny how you see government agencies as infallible when you want to.


Likewise.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Funny how you see government agencies as infallible when you want to.


Funny how you see t as infallible through all the deceit and obvious dirty tricks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Likewise.


Mueller did it for me.  And you.  So did Comey.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how you see t as infallible through all the deceit and obvious dirty tricks.


Don’t forget the collusion and obstruction .  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

ECONOMY

TRUMP: "Jobs — now more people working today than ever in the history of our country. Ever in the history of our country — think of that." — remarks Thursday at social media summit.

TRUMP: "We're up to almost 160 million jobs. ...If you think, more people working in the United States today than at any day ever in our history." — remarks Monday at dinner with emir of Qatar.

THE FACTS: He's omitting important context. There is a record workforce, but it's driven by population growth.

A more relevant measure is the proportion of Americans with jobs, and that is still far below record highs.

According to Labor Department data , 60.6% of people in the United States 16 years and older were working in June. That's below the all-time high of 64.7% in April 2000, though higher than the 59.9% when Trump was inaugurated in January 2017.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/ap-fact-check-trump-eco-115951030.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ECONOMY
> 
> TRUMP: "Jobs — now more people working today than ever in the history of our country. Ever in the history of our country — think of that." — remarks Thursday at social media summit.
> 
> ...


THE FACTS: He's omitting important context. There is a record workforce, but it's driven by population growth.

Imagine that.


----------

